# Konflikt der Kulturen



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*

Diese Diskussion wurde aus dem Thread zum Minarettverbot abgezweigt.
Kernthema sind Gründe, die zu Spannungen zwischen dem sogenannten "westlichen" und "muslimischen" Kulturkreis geführt haben bzw. führen, insbesondere solche, die islamistischen Terroristen als Basis für ihre Aggression dienen oder dienen könnten.


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, davon kann man wohl ausgehen, aber es besteht doch ein großer Unterschied zwischen einem Krieg und einem Terroranschlag. Vor dem Krieg kann man nämlich, wenn man wirklich will, fliehen. Weiterhin sind die Kombattanten eindeutig gekennzeichnet und halten sich an die Genfer Konventionen. Der qualitative Unterschied ist also enorm.


Es gab keine offizielle Kriegserklärung, daher ist das mit dem fliehen wohl nur ein ziemlicher Witz, oder? Noch dazu haben die Muslime die USA nicht annektiert und sich eine Muslimenfreundliche Regierung da hin gesetzt. Daher hast du mit einem Punkt sicherlich Recht: Der qualitative Unterschied ist enorm.



Icejester schrieb:


> Die hat es ja reichlich gegeben.


Wo denn? Angesichts dessen, dass ein Staat einen Angriffskrieg (!) gegen eine (im Endeffekt friedliche) Nation geführt hat, waren die Reaktionen nur eines: lächerlich. Das das gerade die muslimische Welt so sieht, sollte jawohl klar sein.

Wie kann es sein, dass sich die USA und Verbündete für dieses Verbrechen noch nicht verantworten mussten?

Und da fängst ja erst an. Wie schaut es mit Guatanamo aus? Was ist mit den Verschleppungen von Menschen aus irgendwelchen fremden Ländern dahin? Die Liste lässt sich jetzt noch beliebig fortsetzen. Im Vergleich dazu sind die Muslime ja nun wirklich in letzter Zeit verdammt friedlich gewesen im vergleich zu uns Christen in Form der USA.

Wie sagt man doch so schön? Mitgefangen, Mitgehangen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Na gut, mit Deinem ersten Einwand magst Du recht haben. Ich bin halt in erster Linie Deutscher und dann - unter ferner Liefen - irgendwann halt auch mal Christ. Aber an letzteres denke ich normalerweise nicht einmal. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, daß für viele Moslems ihre Religionszugehörigkeit ein wesentlich stärkerer Identifikationsfaktor und ein deutlich bestimmenderes Persönlichkeitsmerkmal als ihre Nationalität ist. Wenn wir das mal als Vergleich der dominanten Persönlichkeitsmerkmale sehen, ist die Gegenüberstellung Deutscher / Moslem wieder absolut statthaft.


Mit wievielen Moslems hast du gesprochen, um das zu entscheiden? Sorry, aber dein offensichtlich von "BILD dir deine Meinung" geprägtes Weltbild über die Moslems ist schon verdammt peinlich. Und selbst WENN (!) die Moslems so stark religiös geprägt wären, so würden sie natürlich auch die Christen einfach so als Christen sehen und nicht Deutsche/Amerikaner/ etc.

Das dem allerdings nicht so ist und die Moslems zu deutlich mehr Differenzierungsfähigkeit fähig sind als ein Großteil der unsrigen Bevölkerung, beiweist ja eben z.B. Afghanistan, wo die amerikanischen Soldaten mit deutschen Flaggen herumliefen, weil die deutschen dort sehr viel besser angesehen waren.

Schade, dass wir, die wir uns doch für so toll, offen und tolerant halte, nicht fähig sind so weit zu differenzien. Finde ich, ganz offen gesagt, ziemlich erbärmlich und peinlich! Dieser Thread ist auch ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, so mancher CSU-Stammtisch wäre wohl sachlicher...



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon fiele mir im Moment nicht ein, mit was für Taten die christliche Welt die muslimische in den letzten zehn Jahren gegen sich aufgebracht haben sollte. Kannst Du das konkretisieren?


Z.b. wurde im Laufe des ersten Irakkrieges viele USA-Armeebasen rund um den Irak aufgebaut. Das ungläuige sich in der Nähe der heiligen Städte des Islams niederlassen ist für Moslems nunmal ein absoluter Affron. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die nicht gerade zuvorkommend sind.

Und ich rede jetzt nicht von den Taten der letzten Jahre wie Guatanamo, Angriffskrieg gegen Afghanistan/Irak usw. (s.o.).



Icejester schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen, da sie in ihrer "Toleranz" ja offenbar auf ein anderes Merkmal abstellen, als es hier in der Diskusson getan wird. Wenn Du sagst, daß "Deutsche" besser als "Christen" angesehen sind, kann das nur zwei Dinge bedeuten: Entweder werden "Deutsche" im internationalen Vergleich nicht als sonderlich "christlich" wahrgenommen, oder "Deutsche" werden, obwohl sie zum großen Teil Christen sind, doch besser als andere Nationalitäten aufgenommen.


Nein, "Deutsche" werden als besser angesehen als "Amerikaner". Angesichts dessen, dass es für uns nur Moslems gibt, scheinen die bösen Moslems eine deutlich besser differenzierte Weltansicht zu haben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Hierbei muß man aber anfügen, daß man als Deutscher in islamischen Ländern sowieso oftmals positiv aufgenommen wird, was aber leider oft in der Zeit von 1933-1945 begründet liegt. Denn wenn es eine Bevölkerungsgruppe gibt, die Moselms weniger als Christen schätzen, dann sind das wohl Juden.


Es wird absurd...



Icejester schrieb:


> Wer läßt denn hier die ganze Zeit Drohbotschaften los? Die letzte war übrigens vor gar nicht so langer Zeit vor unserer Bundestagswahl direkt gegen Deutschland gerichtet.


Die einen lassen Drohbotschaften los, wir zerbomben derweil deren Länder und Städte - und finden es auch noch toll.



Icejester schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen, weil die dahinter stehenden Politikkonzepte, abgesehen von ihren gegenläufigen Zielen (Freiheit vs. Okkupation), nicht unterschiedlich sind.


Dabei ignorierst du aber die Urgeschichte dieses Konfliktes. Irland wurde unter Heinrich VIII. unterworfen und stand von da aus komplett unter englischer Herrschaft. Dieser löste sich später von der katholischen Kirche und wurde Protestant und zwang natürlich auch seine Bevölkerung ebenfalls zum Protestantismus zu wechseln. Das klappte zwar in England, nicht aber in Irland. Unter Elisabeth I. wurde das ganze noch forciert und es wurden viele Aufstände gegen die Konvertierung blutig niedergeschlagen. Und genau an diesem Punkte ist dieser Konflikt von seinen Wurzeln her mitnichten "Engländer" vs. "Iren", denn vorher gab es zwischen beiden keine Konfessionstrennung, die entstand erst durch die Engländer.



Icejester schrieb:


> Oder wie wäre es hiermit? http://www.alovelyworld.com/webfranc/gimage/fra066.jpg Das ist sogar eine Kirche.
> 
> Schön, schnörkellos, klar.


Den hässlichen Bau findest du SCHÖN?!?!?!


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Es gab keine offizielle Kriegserklärung, daher ist das mit dem fliehen wohl nur ein ziemlicher Witz, oder?



Und zu sehen, daß es so kommen würde, war völlig unmöglich, oder was? Wem willst Du denn eigentlich in die Tasche lügen?




> Noch dazu haben die Muslime die USA nicht annektiert und sich eine Muslimenfreundliche Regierung da hin gesetzt. Daher hast du mit einem Punkt sicherlich Recht: Der qualitative Unterschied ist enorm.


Okay, aber sind wir auf die USA (und GB und Frankreich) böse, weil die uns 1945 von einem Diktator befreit und eine amerikafreundliche Regierung installiert haben? Ich denke nicht.



> Wo denn? Angesichts dessen, dass ein Staat einen Angriffskrieg (!) gegen eine (im Endeffekt friedliche) Nation geführt hat, waren die Reaktionen nur eines: lächerlich. Das das gerade die muslimische Welt so sieht, sollte jawohl klar sein.


Und was hätten wir tun sollen? Der amerikanischen Streitmacht ein paar Leo 2 in den Weg stellen als aktive Hilfe? Ach nee, Moment, wir können die ohne fremde Hilfe ja gar nicht transportieren. Hatte ich gerade vergessen...

Du darfst nicht vergessen, daß dieser Angriff nicht von der UNO genehmigt worden war, aber wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb, ist die halt ein reichlich schwaches Organ. Und der einzig verbleibenden Supermacht kann man sich halt nicht einfach so in den Weg stellen.


> Wie kann es sein, dass sich die USA und Verbündete für dieses Verbrechen noch nicht verantworten mussten?


1.) Siehe oben.
2.) So wird es auch nie kommen, denn die Amerikaner erkennen ja (wie ich übrigens finde auch zurecht) die Hoheit des Internationalen Strafgerichtshofs in Den Haag nicht an.
3.) Die Geschichte wird von Siegern geschrieben, so hart das jetzt klingen mag.



> Und da fängst ja erst an. Wie schaut es mit Guatanamo aus? Was ist mit den Verschleppungen von Menschen aus irgendwelchen fremden Ländern dahin? Die Liste lässt sich jetzt noch beliebig fortsetzen. Im Vergleich dazu sind die Muslime ja nun wirklich in letzter Zeit verdammt friedlich gewesen im vergleich zu uns Christen in Form der USA.


Entführung bleibt Entführung. Aber sollte man nicht die Frage stellen, wie es sein kann, daß Menschen aus einem Land A einfach so in ein Land B verschleppt werden können, ohne daß die Exekutive von Land A das unterbindet? Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt viel erstaunlicher und es läßt mich auch daran zweifeln, ob es sich bei den dortigen Insassen nicht vielleicht doch um bekanntermaßen terroristisch orientierte Personen handelt oder wenigstens um solche, die mit ihrer eigenen Regierung nicht gerade im Reinen sind. Ich bin mir nämlich recht sicher, daß, käme die CIA jetzt auf die Idee, Dich mal gegen Deinen Willen mitnehmen zu wollen, sich an den Händen ihrer Beamten relativ zügig deutsche Handschellen finden würden.



> Mit wievielen Moslems hast du gesprochen, um das zu entscheiden? Sorry, aber dein offensichtlich von "BILD dir deine Meinung" geprägtes Weltbild über die Moslems ist schon verdammt peinlich. Und selbst WENN (!) die Moslems so stark religiös geprägt wären, so würden sie natürlich auch die Christen einfach so als Christen sehen und nicht Deutsche/Amerikaner/ etc.


Erstens lese ich nicht die Bild, zweitens genügt es dazu, sich anzusehen, was die Regierungschefs verschiedener muslimischer Staaten mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit verlauten lassen.


> Das dem allerdings nicht so ist und die Moslems zu deutlich mehr Differenzierungsfähigkeit fähig sind als ein Großteil der unsrigen Bevölkerung, beiweist ja eben z.B. Afghanistan, wo die amerikanischen Soldaten mit deutschen Flaggen herumliefen, weil die deutschen dort sehr viel besser angesehen waren.


Amerikanische Soldaten unter falscher Flagge? Wo hast Du denn das her? Fände ich ziemlich krass und deswegen glaube ich es so erstmal auch nicht. Ich kann im Netz auch nichts zu diesen Behauptungen finden, abgesehen von einem unbelegten Verweis in einem Diskussionsforum auf die Leipziger Volkszeitung, in deren Archiv sich zu einem solchen Thema aber keine Artikel finden.



> Z.b. wurde im Laufe des ersten Irakkrieges viele USA-Armeebasen rund um den Irak aufgebaut. Das ungläuige sich in der Nähe der heiligen Städte des Islams niederlassen ist für Moslems nunmal ein absoluter Affron. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die nicht gerade zuvorkommend sind.


Merkst Du eigentlich, was Du da schreibst? Wenn sich "Ungläubige" in der Nähe irgendwelcher heiliger Stätten zeitweise niederlassen ist das ein geradezu nachvollziehbarer Affront, aber wenn die Schweizer - denn die sind ja der eigentliche Aufhänger des ganzen Themas - den Minarettbau in ihrem Land als einen ebensolchen Affront betrachten und deswegen verbieten möchten ist das mit einem Mal eine - wie Du es sagtest - faschistische Geisteshaltung!? Dir ist schon klar, daß Du da ganz gehörig mit zweierlei Maß mißt, oder?



> Nein, "Deutsche" werden als besser angesehen als "Amerikaner". Angesichts dessen, dass es für uns nur Moslems gibt, scheinen die bösen Moslems eine deutlich besser differenzierte Weltansicht zu haben.


Es ist auch nicht gerade schwierig, in einem Land besser angesehen zu sein, wenn man sich in einem relativ friedlichen Landesteil aufhält und deswegen deutlich seltener zur Waffe greifen muß als der Bündnispartner, der die Hauptlast der Auseinandersetzung trägt. 



> Es wird absurd...


Du hast oben gefragt, mit wie vielen Moselms ich denn schon geredet hätte. Und das ist das, was man im informellen Gespräch immer wieder zu hören kriegt. Kann ich auch nichts für.  Solche Situationen - ich schließe aus Deiner Reaktion, daß Du noch nie ein so einer warst - sind auch immer recht unangenehm. Immerhin möchte man ja gemocht werden, aber man möchte nicht aus den falschen Gründen gemocht werden. Irgendwann wird Dir sowas auch nochmal passieren, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein.



> Dabei ignorierst du aber die Urgeschichte dieses Konfliktes. Irland wurde unter Heinrich VIII. unterworfen und stand von da aus komplett unter englischer Herrschaft. Dieser löste sich später von der katholischen Kirche und wurde Protestant und zwang natürlich auch seine Bevölkerung ebenfalls zum Protestantismus zu wechseln. Das klappte zwar in England, nicht aber in Irland. Unter Elisabeth I. wurde das ganze noch forciert und es wurden viele Aufstände gegen die Konvertierung blutig niedergeschlagen. Und genau an diesem Punkte ist dieser Konflikt von seinen Wurzeln her mitnichten "Engländer" vs. "Iren", denn vorher gab es zwischen beiden keine Konfessionstrennung, die entstand erst durch die Engländer.


Der Act of Union ist von 1801.
Und Heinrich VIII. war zwar auch Lord und später König von Irland und sagte sich ebenfalls später von Rom los, worauf er sich zum Oberhaupt der anglikanischen Kirche machte, aber er bekämpfte zeitlebens alle protestantischen Einflüsse und war immer ein Verteidiger des römischen Ritus. Das blieb er sogar nach seiner Exkommunikation. Nicht umsonst ist die anglikanische Liturgie noch heute der alten römisch-katholischen von vor dem zweiten Vatikanischen Konzil deutlich ähnlicher, als sie der kontinental-protestantischen jemals war. Die Annahme, er hätte den Iren einen Glauben aufgezwängt, den sie so nicht wollten, ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Es ist richtig, daß die Mitgliedschaft in der katholischen Kirche in England und Wales bis ins 19. Jhdt. illegal war und Katholiken in England auch diverse Rechte nicht genossen, aber das trifft eben nicht auf Irland zu. Im Gegenteil ist Irland davon nie wirklich betroffen gewesen, da mit dem Catholic Emancipation Act von 1829 fast alle Benachteiligungen von Katholiken abgeschafft wurden. Katholische Iren hätten also schlimmstenfalls 28 Jahre mit eingeschränkten Rechten überdauern müssen, wobei eine Entspannung natürlich, wie das meist ist, schon vor Erlaß eines solchen Gesetzes über Jahre beobachtet werden konnte, sodaß sie tatsächlich wahrscheinlich gar nicht darunter gelitten haben.



> Den hässlichen Bau findest du SCHÖN?!?!?!


Ja. Ist doch wirklich nicht schlecht. Ich weiß gar nicht, was Du hast? Du bist nicht so offen für Neues, oder? 




Bucklew schrieb:


> Randerscheinung? Mal etwas über die religiösen Rechten in den USA gelesen?


Ach ja. Wird mal wieder die Moral Majority aus der Versenkung geholt? Wunderbar, daß Du offenbar mal was über die gelesen hast. Das war bestimmt auch ganz toll reißerisch dargestellt. Im Ernst, die Typen haben einen enormen Ratsch am Kappes, aber es sind ziemlich wenige. Und auch die werden in den USA von allen ausgelacht. Also, nicht aufregen. Lohnt nicht.


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und zu sehen, daß es so kommen würde, war völlig unmöglich, oder was? Wem willst Du denn eigentlich in die Tasche lügen?


Wo ist denn nun der moralische Unterschied, ob man vier Flugzeug in Gebäude steuert (bzw steuern will) oder halb Irak mit einigen tausend Bomben platt macht? Beides mal ohne jegliche Kriegserklärung, mit allerdings dem Unterschied, dass immer noch bewaffnete Amerikaner durch Bagdad rennen und da tagtäglich Menschen ums leben kommen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Okay, aber sind wir auf die USA (und GB und Frankreich) böse, weil die uns 1945 von einem Diktator befreit und eine amerikafreundliche Regierung installiert haben? Ich denke nicht.


Soweit ich weiß hatte Deutschland damals einen Weltkrieg gestartet, da kann ich mich jetzt nicht so Recht dran entsinnen, dass das der Irak getan hätte, aber du kannst mich gern korrigieren...?!



Icejester schrieb:


> Und was hätten wir tun sollen? Der amerikanischen Streitmacht ein paar Leo 2 in den Weg stellen als aktive Hilfe? Ach nee, Moment, wir können die ohne fremde Hilfe ja gar nicht transportieren. Hatte ich gerade vergessen...


Man muss sich nicht aktiv in den Weg stellen, man kann aber auch bei Gipfeltreffen klar machen "Mr. Bush, wir sind zwar Verbündete und Freunde, aber DAS ging dann doch zu weit. Wir hätten gerne eine lückenlose Aufklärung über ihre Lügen bezüglich des Irakkrieges!". Wenn das nichts bringt ist das eine Sache, aber einfach nur still daneben zu sitzen eine Andere.



Icejester schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, daß dieser Angriff nicht von der UNO genehmigt worden war, aber wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb, ist die halt ein reichlich schwaches Organ. Und der einzig verbleibenden Supermacht kann man sich halt nicht einfach so in den Weg stellen.


Ok, also weil die UNO schwach ist, gibt das der Supermacht das Recht jeden zu plätten, den sie gerade wollen. Sorry, hatte ich vergessen.




Icejester schrieb:


> 1.) Siehe oben.
> 2.) So wird es auch nie kommen, denn die Amerikaner erkennen ja (wie ich übrigens finde auch zurecht) die Hoheit des Internationalen Strafgerichtshofs in Den Haag nicht an.
> 3.) Die Geschichte wird von Siegern geschrieben, so hart das jetzt klingen mag.


2. Ein sehr schwaches Bild. Die "böse" Diktatoren da hin schleifen, aber selbst dann Angst davor haben. Muss man noch mehr über die Doppelmoral unseres Verbündeten sagen? ICh denke nicht.
3. Ist nur blöd, wenn man nicht der Sieger ist. Also sollten wir vllt versuchen vorher mit den Muslimen klar zu kommen im beiderseitigen Einverständnis, bevor sie die Geschichte schreiben?



Icejester schrieb:


> Entführung bleibt Entführung. Aber sollte man nicht die Frage stellen, wie es sein kann, daß Menschen aus einem Land A einfach so in ein Land B verschleppt werden können, ohne daß die Exekutive von Land A das unterbindet? Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt viel erstaunlicher und es läßt mich auch daran zweifeln, ob es sich bei den dortigen Insassen nicht vielleicht doch um bekanntermaßen terroristisch orientierte Personen handelt oder wenigstens um solche, die mit ihrer eigenen Regierung nicht gerade im Reinen sind. Ich bin mir nämlich recht sicher, daß, käme die CIA jetzt auf die Idee, Dich mal gegen Deinen Willen mitnehmen zu wollen, sich an den Händen ihrer Beamten relativ zügig deutsche Handschellen finden würden.


Nun, der Fall Kurnaz sollte dich da eines besseren belehren:
Murat Kurnaz ? Wikipedia

Abgesehen davon kriegen die betroffenenden Regierungen sowas doch eh erst Monater später durch Zufall raus (siehe die Berichte von Folterung irgendwo - kA wo es jetzt genau war).

Und ich halte das jetzt auch nur für eine ablenkende Frage, wo es doch ganz klar zeigt, dass wir (Christen) noch lange nciht so toll und nett sind, wie wir selbst ja gern tun.



Icejester schrieb:


> Erstens lese ich nicht die Bild, zweitens genügt es dazu, sich anzusehen, was die Regierungschefs verschiedener muslimischer Staaten mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit verlauten lassen.


Und das ist soviel schlimmer als das, was ein Bush so sagt? Ok, hast Recht, was der gesagt hat war nicht so schlimm, was er getan hat viel eher.



Icejester schrieb:


> Amerikanische Soldaten unter falscher Flagge? Wo hast Du denn das her? Fände ich ziemlich krass und deswegen glaube ich es so erstmal auch nicht. Ich kann im Netz auch nichts zu diesen Behauptungen finden, abgesehen von einem unbelegten Verweis in einem Diskussionsforum auf die Leipziger Volkszeitung, in deren Archiv sich zu einem solchen Thema aber keine Artikel finden.


Das stand so in einem Spiegelbericht über Afghanistan, den ich dadurch natürlich schlecht verlinken kann und ist auch etwas länger her.



Icejester schrieb:


> Merkst Du eigentlich, was Du da schreibst? Wenn sich "Ungläubige" in der Nähe irgendwelcher heiliger Stätten zeitweise niederlassen ist das ein geradezu nachvollziehbarer Affront, aber wenn die Schweizer - denn die sind ja der eigentliche Aufhänger des ganzen Themas - den Minarettbau in ihrem Land als einen ebensolchen Affront betrachten und deswegen verbieten möchten ist das mit einem Mal eine - wie Du es sagtest - faschistische Geisteshaltung!? Dir ist schon klar, daß Du da ganz gehörig mit zweierlei Maß mißt, oder?


Nein, ich messe nicht mit zweierlei Maß. Das was die USA da unten Treiben, wäre ungefähr vergleichbar als wenn bin Laden im Vatikan wohnen würde. Das wäre ebenso ein Affron (und sogar ein verständlicher). Alternativ auch gern eine Moschee inkl Minarette auf dem Vatikangelände. Die Aufruhre wäre bei uns wohl kein bisschen anders.



Icejester schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht gerade schwierig, in einem Land besser angesehen zu sein, wenn man sich in einem relativ friedlichen Landesteil aufhält und deswegen deutlich seltener zur Waffe greifen muß als der Bündnispartner, der die Hauptlast der Auseinandersetzung trägt.


Das haben die USA sich auch selbst zuzuschreiben. Dennoch können die Moslems zwischen "USA-Christ" und "Deutsch-Christ" unterscheiden. Etwas, was den meisten Christen in Sachen Moslems irgendwie nicht gelingt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Du hast oben gefragt, mit wie vielen Moselms ich denn schon geredet hätte. Und das ist das, was man im informellen Gespräch immer wieder zu hören kriegt. Kann ich auch nichts für.  Solche Situationen - ich schließe aus Deiner Reaktion, daß Du noch nie ein so einer warst - sind auch immer recht unangenehm. Immerhin möchte man ja gemocht werden, aber man möchte nicht aus den falschen Gründen gemocht werden. Irgendwann wird Dir sowas auch nochmal passieren, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein.


Nein, offensichtlich rede ich mit anderen Moslems. Oder aber du mit den falschen. Oder aber du erzählst nur einen vom Pferd (kann ich ja schlecht nachprüfen). Bisher habe ich so eine Antwort noch von niemandem gehört, bisher waren es alle aufgeschlossene und weltoffene Menschen. Das es natürlich beide Arten Moslems gibt ist klar.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und Heinrich VIII. war zwar auch Lord und später König von Irland und sagte sich ebenfalls später von Rom los, worauf er sich zum Oberhaupt der anglikanischen Kirche machte, aber er bekämpfte zeitlebens alle protestantischen Einflüsse und war immer ein Verteidiger des römischen Ritus. Das blieb er sogar nach seiner Exkommunikation. Nicht umsonst ist die anglikanische Liturgie noch heute der alten römisch-katholischen von vor dem zweiten Vatikanischen Konzil deutlich ähnlicher, als sie der kontinental-protestantischen jemals war. Die Annahme, er hätte den Iren einen Glauben aufgezwängt, den sie so nicht wollten, ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


Ja das hatte ich jetzt falsch ausgedrückt, der Zwang zur protestantischen Kirche begann unter Elisabeth I. Dennoch ist es natürlich für strenggläubige ein Affron, wenn der eigene König sich plötzlich selbst als Oberhaupt der Kirche hinstellt. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, daß die Mitgliedschaft in der katholischen Kirche in England und Wales bis ins 19. Jhdt. illegal war und Katholiken in England auch diverse Rechte nicht genossen, aber das trifft eben nicht auf Irland zu. Im Gegenteil ist Irland davon nie wirklich betroffen gewesen, da mit dem Catholic Emancipation Act von 1829 fast alle Benachteiligungen von Katholiken abgeschafft wurden. Katholische Iren hätten also schlimmstenfalls 28 Jahre mit eingeschränkten Rechten überdauern müssen, wobei eine Entspannung natürlich, wie das meist ist, schon vor Erlaß eines solchen Gesetzes über Jahre beobachtet werden konnte, sodaß sie tatsächlich wahrscheinlich gar nicht darunter gelitten haben.


28 Jahre waren damals eine lange Zeit (und sind es heute noch). Wie du es wohl fändest 28 Jahre dein Lieblingsessen nicht mehr essen zu dürfen?  



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja. Ist doch wirklich nicht schlecht. Ich weiß gar nicht, was Du hast? Du bist nicht so offen für Neues, oder?


Offen für Neues immer, aber Neu ist für mich kein Selbstzweck. Nur weil etwas Neu ist, ist es nicht besser. Das Gebäude ist auf jeden Fall hässlich, da kann es noch so neu sein. Da gefällt mir die Moschee, die du irgendwann als "Negativbeispiel" gebracht hattest, schon deutlich mehr.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ach ja. Wird mal wieder die Moral Majority aus der Versenkung geholt? Wunderbar, daß Du offenbar mal was über die gelesen hast. Das war bestimmt auch ganz toll reißerisch dargestellt. Im Ernst, die Typen haben einen enormen Ratsch am Kappes, aber es sind ziemlich wenige. Und auch die werden in den USA von allen ausgelacht. Also, nicht aufregen. Lohnt nicht.


Ziemlich wenige mit umso mehr Einfluß. Warum ist in den USA wohl alles so prüde? Warum merkt man den Einfluß der christlich Rechten in defakto jedem Hollywoodstreifen (aktuell z.B. in Twilight - kein Sex vor der Ehe, oder auch gern das möchtegern religiöse Getue in vielen anderen Streifen)? Warum war bis vor kurzem einer ihrer Anhänger wohl US-Präsident? Warum sind wohl die USA das einzige Land, dass sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigen muss, ob die Evolutionstheorie nun gelerht werden soll oder nicht?

Die christliche Rechte in den USA | www.miz-online.de


----------



## Icejester (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo ist denn nun der moralische Unterschied, ob man vier Flugzeug in Gebäude steuert (bzw steuern will) oder halb Irak mit einigen tausend Bomben platt macht? Beides mal ohne jegliche Kriegserklärung, mit allerdings dem Unterschied, dass immer noch bewaffnete Amerikaner durch Bagdad rennen und da tagtäglich Menschen ums leben kommen.



Gut, der moralische Unterschied mag erstmal nicht groß erscheinen, aber ich finde, die Tatsache, daß man mit dem einen nicht rechnen konnte, mit dem anderen hingegen durchaus, schon einen relativ großen Unterschied.

Abgesehen davon kann man es den Amerikanern wohl schwerlich vorwerfen, daß sich da jetzt einige Bekloppte regelmäßig in die Luft sprengen und dabei ohne weiteres auch den Tod ihrer Landsleute in Kauf nehmen.



> Soweit ich weiß hatte Deutschland damals einen Weltkrieg gestartet, da kann ich mich jetzt nicht so Recht dran entsinnen, dass das der Irak getan hätte, aber du kannst mich gern korrigieren...?!


Das ist wohl richtig, aber was ist denn mit dem irakischen Überfall auf den Iran, dem irakischen Überfall auf Kuwait und den irakischen Aktionen (Völkermord wäre vielleicht etwas zu hoch gegriffen) gegen die Kurden? Das ist zwar insgesamt kein "Welt"krieg, aber für eine Region schon gar nicht so wenig in relativ kurzer Zeit.



> Man muss sich nicht aktiv in den Weg stellen, man kann aber auch bei Gipfeltreffen klar machen "Mr. Bush, wir sind zwar Verbündete und Freunde, aber DAS ging dann doch zu weit. Wir hätten gerne eine lückenlose Aufklärung über ihre Lügen bezüglich des Irakkrieges!". Wenn das nichts bringt ist das eine Sache, aber einfach nur still daneben zu sitzen eine Andere.


Ach, und das haben bspw. Deutschland und Frankreich nicht getan, oder wie? Woher kommt denn dann das Schlagwort des "Alten Europa", frage ich mich. Und jetzt komme mir bitte nicht mit Marx, das weiß ich, ist aber auch schon 150 Jahre her.



> Ok, also weil die UNO schwach ist, gibt das der Supermacht das Recht jeden zu plätten, den sie gerade wollen. Sorry, hatte ich vergessen.


Nein. Nur was willst Du tun?



> 2. Ein sehr schwaches Bild. Die "böse" Diktatoren da hin schleifen, aber selbst dann Angst davor haben. Muss man noch mehr über die Doppelmoral unseres Verbündeten sagen? ICh denke nicht.
> 3. Ist nur blöd, wenn man nicht der Sieger ist. Also sollten wir vllt versuchen vorher mit den Muslimen klar zu kommen im beiderseitigen Einverständnis, bevor sie die Geschichte schreiben?


ad 2) So schwach ist es gar nicht. Immerhin habe ich nicht den Eindruck, als wollten die USA irgendwen dorthin schleifen. Oder haben sie, um bei dem Themenkreis zu bleiben, Saddam Hussein nach Den Haag gebracht? Ich glaube, die sind von dem Konzept als solchem nicht so ganz überzeugt.
ad 3) Sieger ist erstmal noch gar niemand.


> Nun, der Fall Kurnaz sollte dich da eines besseren belehren:
> Murat Kurnaz ? Wikipedia


Ich habe das jetzt nochmal überflogen, aber dabei hat sich mein bisheriger Eindruck nur erhärtet. Ich glaube diesem Mann nicht eine Sekunde unschuldig zu sein und sehe auch überhaupt keine Verfehlungen bspw. der Bundesregierung. Wer nicht deutscher Staatsbürger ist, kann halt auch keinen deutschen Schutz beanspruchen. Die Türkei hat sich ja offenbar nicht um ihn gekümmert. Das ist für den Mann natürlich bedauerlich, aber das muß er wohl mit seinen Landsleuten ausmachen.

Den pakistanischen Behörden, die ihn festgenommen und ausgeliefert haben, war er ja vermutlich auch nicht so ganz geheuer, denn sonst hätten sie das vermutlich nicht getan. Vor diesem Hintergrund kann man hier ja auch nicht von einer "Verschleppung" sprechen. Der Mann ist offiziell von Staatsorganen festgenommen worden, die am Ort der Festnahme auch das Recht zu dieser Festnahme hatten, und dann den Behörden eines anderen Landes übergeben worden. Eine Verschleppung oder Entführung ist die illegitime Festnahme und anschließende Verbringung einer Person an einen anderen Ort durch fremde Kräfte, die am Ort der Festnahme eben dieses Recht nicht haben.


> Abgesehen davon kriegen die betroffenenden Regierungen sowas doch eh erst Monater später durch Zufall raus (siehe die Berichte von Folterung irgendwo - kA wo es jetzt genau war).


Sehr detaillierte Angaben.


> Und ich halte das jetzt auch nur für eine ablenkende Frage, wo es doch ganz klar zeigt, dass wir (Christen) noch lange nciht so toll und nett sind, wie wir selbst ja gern tun.


Immerhin sind wir so freundlich, mit dem Militär und nicht mit Selbstmordattentätern zu kommen und primär Jagd auf Zivilisten zu machen.



> Das stand so in einem Spiegelbericht über Afghanistan, den ich dadurch natürlich schlecht verlinken kann und ist auch etwas länger her.


Ich kann bei SPON nichts dergleichen finden, was aber nicht heißt, daß der Artikel nicht im Spiegel gestanden haben mag. Allerdings habe ich das hier gefunden, nach dem zu urteilen Deine Theorie der deutschen Flagge, die Schutz spendet, absolut überholt zu sein scheint, sofern sich seit zwei Jahren nichts geändert hat: DER SPIEGEL - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten



> Nein, ich messe nicht mit zweierlei Maß. Das was die USA da unten Treiben, wäre ungefähr vergleichbar als wenn bin Laden im Vatikan wohnen würde. Das wäre ebenso ein Affron (und sogar ein verständlicher). Alternativ auch gern eine Moschee inkl Minarette auf dem Vatikangelände. Die Aufruhre wäre bei uns wohl kein bisschen anders.


Doch, tust Du. Es geht nicht um bin Laden persönlich, sondern die völlig überzogenen Reaktionen und Empfindlichkeiten dieser Leute. Und wenn in Rom fünfzig Moslems oder noch mehr ein paar Meter vom Vatikan entfernt wohnen sollten, dann wird das sicherlich niemand als Affront aufnehmen. Denn wahrscheinlich wird es ohnehin schon seit Jahren so sein.
Selbst wenn in einer Militärbasis nahe Roms Einheiten der lybischen Armee oder weiß der Teufel wer noch ihr Lager für mehrere Monate oder Jahre aufschlagen, wird es da sicher auch keine Proteste von Katholiken ob der Heiligkeit von ein paar Quadrametern Boden geben.
Was Du Dir da ausmalst, fände in der Form einfach nicht statt. Es gäbe ja auch gar keinen Grund dazu. Außerdem wette ich, daß jeder Angehörige jeder x-beliebigen Religion den Petersdom etc. ohnehin besichtigen darf.



> Das haben die USA sich auch selbst zuzuschreiben. Dennoch können die Moslems zwischen "USA-Christ" und "Deutsch-Christ" unterscheiden. Etwas, was den meisten Christen in Sachen Moslems irgendwie nicht gelingt.


Siehe verlinkten Artikel oben. Scheint nicht mehr so weit her zu sein mit der Freund-Feind-Erkennung.



> Nein, offensichtlich rede ich mit anderen Moslems. Oder aber du mit den falschen. Oder aber du erzählst nur einen vom Pferd (kann ich ja schlecht nachprüfen). Bisher habe ich so eine Antwort noch von niemandem gehört, bisher waren es alle aufgeschlossene und weltoffene Menschen. Das es natürlich beide Arten Moslems gibt ist klar.


Also der erste, von dem ich das gehört habe, war ein außerordentlich guter Gefäß-Chirurg (Kollege meiner Mutter) aus Syrien, der da schon viele Jahre in Deutschland gelebt hat, und mit dessen Töchtern ich als Kind durchaus einige Zeit verbracht habe.
Dann haben sowas noch zwei bis drei Taxifahrer mir gegenüber mal geäußert, irgendein Austauschstudent aus einem Nahost-Land (Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wo der her kam. War ein Depp.) und kurioserweise ein relativ betrunkener Typ aus Qatar in einer englischen Bar, der seinen Aufenthalt mal genutzt hat, um sich so richtig wegzudübeln.
Gleichlautende Berichte gab es in der Uni aber auch immer wieder mal von Komilitonen, die da in einem der Nahost- bzw. Golfstaaten mal ein Praktikum gemacht haben.

Dasselbe Phänomen kann man übrigens auch in Irland (also der Republik) beobachten. Outet man sich als Deutscher, ist man sofort der beste Freund von allen, weil Großpapa den Engländern ja mal richtig so ein bißchen auf den Sack gegeben hat. Pervers, oder? Stimmt aber leider.



> Ja das hatte ich jetzt falsch ausgedrückt, der Zwang zur protestantischen Kirche begann unter Elisabeth I. Dennoch ist es natürlich für strenggläubige ein Affron, wenn der eigene König sich plötzlich selbst als Oberhaupt der Kirche hinstellt.


Ich glaube, zu der Zeit war das der einfachen Bevölkerung noch gar nicht so klar. Du darfst bei denen nicht den Horizont voraussetzen, den wir heute haben. Wir sprechen hier immerhin von einer Zeit, in der die allermeisten Leute nicht einmal lesen und schreiben konnten. Zeitungen etc. gab's auch nicht. Interessant war das erstmal nur für den Klerus. Abgesehen davon hat sich Heinrich der VIII. ja auch nicht zum Oberhaupt der irischen, sondern der englischen Kirche gemacht. Den Iren konnte das also herzlich egal sein.



> 28 Jahre waren damals eine lange Zeit (und sind es heute noch). Wie du es wohl fändest 28 Jahre dein Lieblingsessen nicht mehr essen zu dürfen?


Ach je, wenn es denn nur ums Essen ginge...

Aber wie ich schon sagte: Die 28 Jahre dürften sich in Irland per se nicht ausgewirkt haben, da benachteiligende Gesetze schon Jahre vor der Gleichstellung nicht oder nur noch sehr selten angewandt wurden.



> Offen für Neues immer, aber Neu ist für mich kein Selbstzweck. Nur weil etwas Neu ist, ist es nicht besser. Das Gebäude ist auf jeden Fall hässlich, da kann es noch so neu sein. Da gefällt mir die Moschee, die du irgendwann als "Negativbeispiel" gebracht hattest, schon deutlich mehr.


Natürlich ist "neu" nicht automatisch "besser", aber über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich auch nicht streiten. Ich finde das eben hübscher. Ich liebe auch Bauten aus Stahl und Glas. Und ich finde Bauhaus und Le Corbusier toll. Oder Frank Lloyd Wright. Das kannst Du wahrscheinlich jetzt auch nicht nachvollziehen, nehme ich an. Aber ich kann mit diesem verspielten Kitsch, wenn er nicht alt ist, eben nichts anfangen.



> Ziemlich wenige mit umso mehr Einfluß. Warum ist in den USA wohl alles so prüde? Warum merkt man den Einfluß der christlich Rechten in defakto jedem Hollywoodstreifen (aktuell z.B. in Twilight - kein Sex vor der Ehe, oder auch gern das möchtegern religiöse Getue in vielen anderen Streifen)? Warum war bis vor kurzem einer ihrer Anhänger wohl US-Präsident? Warum sind wohl die USA das einzige Land, dass sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigen muss, ob die Evolutionstheorie nun gelerht werden soll oder nicht?
> 
> Die christliche Rechte in den USA | www.miz-online.de


Wegen des Puritanismus ist es da so prüde.
Ich kenne übrigens keinen Amerikaner, der sich darüber nicht selbst lustig macht. Diese Typen mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger kommen irgendwie nur im Fernsehen oder Internet vor. In echt scheint's die gar nicht zu geben.
Und warum G.W. Bush ein Anhänger von denen war? Weil's im Wahlkampf gut kommt. Warum denn wohl sonst. Man kann Bush wahrscheinlich einiges vorwerfen, aber sicher nicht, daß er und seine Berater dumm waren.

Und die Frage der Lehre um die Evolutionstheorie geht eigentlich um was anderes. Manche Eltern möchten ihren Kindern eben eine gewisse Weltsicht vermitteln. Das ist auch ihr gutes Recht. Die Evolutionstheorie steht dieser Weltsicht aber im Wege. Nun ist es zweifellos so, daß die Weltsicht, die sie weitergeben wollen, falsch ist, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß auch das Festhalten an irrealen oder falschen Dingen auf diesem Gebiet der Religionsfreiheit unterliegt, weil es dort - wie schon vorher mal angedeutet - eben kein richtig und falsch gibt. Und wenn es gegen die Grundfesten meiner Überzeugungen und meines Gewissens verstößt, daß meine Kinder beigebracht kriegen, daß eben nicht der liebe alte Mann im Himmel alles auf Erden geschaffen hat, dann darf ich mich dagegen auch wehren.
Ich halte das prinzipiell für Schwachsinn, weil es die Leute verdummen läßt, aber Du müßtest diesen Gedanken ja eigentlich sehr ansprechend finden, denn Du hältst ja schon das Untersagen eines einfachen Bauwerks für einen Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit. Eine falsche Indoktrination von staatlicher Seite geht da doch eigentlich einen Tick weiter, oder nicht?


----------



## Bucklew (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Gut, der moralische Unterschied mag erstmal nicht groß erscheinen, aber ich finde, die Tatsache, daß man mit dem einen nicht rechnen konnte, mit dem anderen hingegen durchaus, schon einen relativ großen Unterschied.


Und was nützt es einem, damit rechnen zu können? Die Chancen im WTC umgekommen zu sein liegen meilenweit hinter denen, auf der Straße umgenagelt zu werden (oder auch an Leberzirose oder Lungenkrebs zu sterben). Und was bringt es den Toten? Nichts.

Abgesehen davon haben die Amis ihren Osama bin Laden und seine Kämpfer ja selbst ausgebildet, um in Afghanistan gegen die Russen zu kämpfen. Nachdem die endlich weg waren, hat man die Afghanen alleine in ihrem zerbombten Land sitzen lassen (unter Anderem natürlich ein Grund für den Aufstieg der Taliban, aber einem gewissen Punkte des Terrors und der Armut eines Bürgerkrieges oder auch einer Diktatur, scharrt man sich sogar die extrem religiösen Führer, die nachher alles verbieten, hauptsache man kann in Ruhe leben). Nebenbei sterben seit dem Ende des krieges mit den Russen (seit 1992) nun ungefähr 10 Afgahnen TÄGLICH alleine durch Minen - ein WTC jedes Jahr, seit 17 Jahren. Aber stimmt, die können ja damit rechnen, da ist es dann ja egal, wenn sei abkratzen 



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann man es den Amerikanern wohl schwerlich vorwerfen, daß sich da jetzt einige Bekloppte regelmäßig in die Luft sprengen und dabei ohne weiteres auch den Tod ihrer Landsleute in Kauf nehmen.


Wen wundert es, wenn man ein Land annektiert? In Irland ist doch (laut deiner Aussage) genau dasselbe passiert udn dort haben sie sich ja auch haufenweise weggebombt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist wohl richtig, aber was ist denn mit dem irakischen Überfall auf den Iran, dem irakischen Überfall auf Kuwait und den irakischen Aktionen (Völkermord wäre vielleicht etwas zu hoch gegriffen) gegen die Kurden? Das ist zwar insgesamt kein "Welt"krieg, aber für eine Region schon gar nicht so wenig in relativ kurzer Zeit.


Deswegen gab es den ersten Golfkrieg, wobei der natürlich nur durch den Überall auf Kuwait entstanden ist. Der Überfall auf den Iran war durch die Amerikaner finanziert, bewaffnet und auch vorgeschlagen worden (dort saß ja nach einer amerika-freundlichen Diktatur ein religiöser Führer, weil die Bevölkerung die Diktatur geputscht hatte - ist auch noch mal ein nettes Beispiel für den Hass der Moslems speziell der USA gegenüber), der Völkermord auf die Kurden war auch ok. Der Golfkrieg kam nur durch den Überfall auf Kuwait.

Aber warum denn jetzt der zweite Golfkrieg? Was hatte Saddam denn jetzt böses zwischen erstem und zweiten Golfkrieg getan?



Icejester schrieb:


> Ach, und das haben bspw. Deutschland und Frankreich nicht getan, oder wie? Woher kommt denn dann das Schlagwort des "Alten Europa", frage ich mich. Und jetzt komme mir bitte nicht mit Marx, das weiß ich, ist aber auch schon 150 Jahre her.


Nein, oder kannst du mir sagen was von den Begründungen für den Irakkrieg nun erlogen war und was nicht? Es gab absolut kein klares Statement, so wie du es von den Moslems erwartest.



Icejester schrieb:


> Nein. Nur was willst Du tun?


Vielleicht versuchen nicht die gesamte islamische Welt gegen mcih aufzubringen?



Icejester schrieb:


> ad 2) So schwach ist es gar nicht. Immerhin habe ich nicht den Eindruck, als wollten die USA irgendwen dorthin schleifen. Oder haben sie, um bei dem Themenkreis zu bleiben, Saddam Hussein nach Den Haag gebracht? Ich glaube, die sind von dem Konzept als solchem nicht so ganz überzeugt.


Er wurde im Irak verurteilt. Das die Amerikaner von einem unabhängigen Gericht in Fragen der Menschenrechte, Kriegsrechte usw. nicht viel halten ist mir durchaus bewusst, denn ein Bush jun. müsste da eigentlich schon lange sitzen.



Icejester schrieb:


> ad 3) Sieger ist erstmal noch gar niemand.
> Ich habe das jetzt nochmal überflogen, aber dabei hat sich mein bisheriger Eindruck nur erhärtet. Ich glaube diesem Mann nicht eine Sekunde unschuldig zu sein und sehe auch überhaupt keine Verfehlungen bspw. der Bundesregierung. Wer nicht deutscher Staatsbürger ist, kann halt auch keinen deutschen Schutz beanspruchen. Die Türkei hat sich ja offenbar nicht um ihn gekümmert. Das ist für den Mann natürlich bedauerlich, aber das muß er wohl mit seinen Landsleuten ausmachen.


Angesichts dessen, dass weder die deutschen noch amerikanischen Behörden ihm etwas nachweisen konnte, sehe ich keinen Grund für deine absolut unqualifizierte Behauptung, er sei schuldig. Ich sage dazu auch nichts mehr, sonst kriege ich noch ne Verwarnung. Bei solchen Stammtischsprüchen kann man nur noch das kotzen kriegen....



Icejester schrieb:


> Sehr detaillierte Angaben.


CIA durfte foltern, Litauen dafür der NATO beitreten - Bushs Erbe - derStandard.at ? International



Icejester schrieb:


> Immerhin sind wir so freundlich, mit dem Militär und nicht mit Selbstmordattentätern zu kommen und primär Jagd auf Zivilisten zu machen.


Über das primär können wir diskutieren, immerhin kann man inzwischen von einer 6, wenn nicht 7 stelligen Zahl an zivilen (!) Todesopfern:
Irakkrieg ? Wikipedia

Dagegen ist der 9/11 ja quasi nur ein Witz. Aber stimmt, die hätten ja alles weglaufen können 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich kann bei SPON nichts dergleichen finden, was aber nicht heißt, daß der Artikel nicht im Spiegel gestanden haben mag. Allerdings habe ich das hier gefunden, nach dem zu urteilen Deine Theorie der deutschen Flagge, die Schutz spendet, absolut überholt zu sein scheint, sofern sich seit zwei Jahren nichts geändert hat: DER SPIEGEL - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten






Icejester schrieb:


> Doch, tust Du. Es geht nicht um bin Laden persönlich, sondern die völlig überzogenen Reaktionen und Empfindlichkeiten dieser Leute. Und wenn in Rom fünfzig Moslems oder noch mehr ein paar Meter vom Vatikan entfernt wohnen sollten, dann wird das sicherlich niemand als Affront aufnehmen. Denn wahrscheinlich wird es ohnehin schon seit Jahren so sein.


Angesichts der Vorgeschichte mit dem Schah von Persien, Saddam Hussein, bin Laden und den entsprechen eingehenden Opfern und den entsprechenden Schäden usw. kann man diese Leute doch verstehen, dass 




Icejester schrieb:


> Selbst wenn in einer Militärbasis nahe Roms Einheiten der lybischen Armee oder weiß der Teufel wer noch ihr Lager für mehrere Monate oder Jahre aufschlagen, wird es da sicher auch keine Proteste von Katholiken ob der Heiligkeit von ein paar Quadrametern Boden geben.
> Was Du Dir da ausmalst, fände in der Form einfach nicht statt. Es gäbe ja auch gar keinen Grund dazu. Außerdem wette ich, daß jeder Angehörige jeder x-beliebigen Religion den Petersdom etc. ohnehin besichtigen darf.


Es geht nicht ums besichten. Und wir haben natürlich leicht reden, aber es würde auch mehr als genug Christen geben, die da entsprechenden aufschreien und sich auch da entsprechend radikalisieren. Das wir natürlich leicht reden haben, weil wir die Invasoren sind, ist doch etwas arg einfach.



Icejester schrieb:


> Also der erste, von dem ich das gehört habe, war ein außerordentlich guter Gefäß-Chirurg (Kollege meiner Mutter) aus Syrien, der da schon viele Jahre in Deutschland gelebt hat, und mit dessen Töchtern ich als Kind durchaus einige Zeit verbracht habe.
> Dann haben sowas noch zwei bis drei Taxifahrer mir gegenüber mal geäußert, irgendein Austauschstudent aus einem Nahost-Land (Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wo der her kam. War ein Depp.) und kurioserweise ein relativ betrunkener Typ aus Qatar in einer englischen Bar, der seinen Aufenthalt mal genutzt hat, um sich so richtig wegzudübeln.
> Gleichlautende Berichte gab es in der Uni aber auch immer wieder mal von Komilitonen, die da in einem der Nahost- bzw. Golfstaaten mal ein Praktikum gemacht haben.


Gerade in solchen Staaten mit Diktatur bzw. Diktatur-ähnlichen Systemen muss man bei der vermeitlichen "Elite" aufpassen, denn diese haben diese Position eher durch Systemtreue als durch wirkliches Wissen/Intelligenz. Das ein hochausgebildeter Mensch aus Syrien eher Systemtreu ist, erklärt sich quasi automatisch, war ja zu Zeiten der DDR auch nicht anders. Dennoch denke ich nicht, dass das jetzt repräsentativer Querschnitt durch die muslimischen Gläubigen ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Dasselbe Phänomen kann man übrigens auch in Irland (also der Republik) beobachten. Outet man sich als Deutscher, ist man sofort der beste Freund von allen, weil Großpapa den Engländern ja mal richtig so ein bißchen auf den Sack gegeben hat. Pervers, oder? Stimmt aber leider.


Mag sein, dafür würde ich diesen Menschen allerdings keinen Applaus spendieren.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich glaube, zu der Zeit war das der einfachen Bevölkerung noch gar nicht so klar. Du darfst bei denen nicht den Horizont voraussetzen, den wir heute haben. Wir sprechen hier immerhin von einer Zeit, in der die allermeisten Leute nicht einmal lesen und schreiben konnten. Zeitungen etc. gab's auch nicht. Interessant war das erstmal nur für den Klerus. Abgesehen davon hat sich Heinrich der VIII. ja auch nicht zum Oberhaupt der irischen, sondern der englischen Kirche gemacht. Den Iren konnte das also herzlich egal sein.


Du vergisst in dieser Gleichung, welchen Einfluß der Klerus auf die damals ungebildete (und eben dadurch leichter beeinflußbare) Bevölkerung hatte. Man sieht doch heute schon, wie sehr z.B. eine Bild die öffentlich Meinung manipulieren kann, das sah damals beim Klerus auch nicht anders aus.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ach je, wenn es denn nur ums Essen ginge...


Eben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber wie ich schon sagte: Die 28 Jahre dürften sich in Irland per se nicht ausgewirkt haben, da benachteiligende Gesetze schon Jahre vor der Gleichstellung nicht oder nur noch sehr selten angewandt wurden.


Dem war bei der Religion eben nicht so.



Icejester schrieb:


> Natürlich ist "neu" nicht automatisch "besser", aber über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich auch nicht streiten. Ich finde das eben hübscher. Ich liebe auch Bauten aus Stahl und Glas. Und ich finde Bauhaus und Le Corbusier toll. Oder Frank Lloyd Wright. Das kannst Du wahrscheinlich jetzt auch nicht nachvollziehen, nehme ich an. Aber ich kann mit diesem verspielten Kitsch, wenn er nicht alt ist, eben nichts anfangen.


Nein, über Geschmack lasst sich nicht streiten und wie immer gibt es da unterschiedliche Ansichten. Dennoch würd ich nie gegen so einen Protzpalast klagen, anders als es andere Leute bei Minaretten/Moscheen machen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wegen des Puritanismus ist es da so prüde.
> Ich kenne übrigens keinen Amerikaner, der sich darüber nicht selbst lustig macht. Diese Typen mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger kommen irgendwie nur im Fernsehen oder Internet vor. In echt scheint's die gar nicht zu geben.


Komischerweise hab ich (zufällig) gerade heute Mittag von meinem Cousin genau von so einer Familie gehört. Irgend so eine extrem krasse Splittergemeinde (z.B. reine Veganer dank der Religion), wo bei den Reden von Bush sen. (war damals noch im Amt) am Tisch geschwiegen werden musst. Scheinst wohl doch in echt zu geben. Und ihr Einfluß ist vielfach (siehe Filmproduktionen) viel größer, als man gerne glaubt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und warum G.W. Bush ein Anhänger von denen war? Weil's im Wahlkampf gut kommt. Warum denn wohl sonst. Man kann Bush wahrscheinlich einiges vorwerfen, aber sicher nicht, daß er und seine Berater dumm waren.


Quatsch, 1986 (Wechsel von George W. Bush zu den Methodisten) war der Wahlkampf gar nicht in Sicht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und die Frage der Lehre um die Evolutionstheorie geht eigentlich um was anderes. Manche Eltern möchten ihren Kindern eben eine gewisse Weltsicht vermitteln. Das ist auch ihr gutes Recht. Die Evolutionstheorie steht dieser Weltsicht aber im Wege.


Quatsch, dann könnte man die Schöpfungstheorie Religion durchnehmen und alles ist gut. Das eine ist eben die von der Wissenschaft geglaubte Theorie, das andere die von der Religion. In einem wissenschaftlich orientierten Fach allerdings eine religiöse Theorie durchzunehmen ist einfach nur völlig daneben und fernab jeder Wirklichkeit.



Icejester schrieb:


> Nun ist es zweifellos so, daß die Weltsicht, die sie weitergeben wollen, falsch ist, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß auch das Festhalten an irrealen oder falschen Dingen auf diesem Gebiet der Religionsfreiheit unterliegt, weil es dort - wie schon vorher mal angedeutet - eben kein richtig und falsch gibt. Und wenn es gegen die Grundfesten meiner Überzeugungen und meines Gewissens verstößt, daß meine Kinder beigebracht kriegen, daß eben nicht der liebe alte Mann im Himmel alles auf Erden geschaffen hat, dann darf ich mich dagegen auch wehren.


Ich sehe das nicht als falsch an. Nur sollen sie bitte niemandem diese Meinung aufzwängen und da fangen die Probleme der Kreationisten mit mir an 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich halte das prinzipiell für Schwachsinn, weil es die Leute verdummen läßt, aber Du müßtest diesen Gedanken ja eigentlich sehr ansprechend finden, denn Du hältst ja schon das Untersagen eines einfachen Bauwerks für einen Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit. Eine falsche Indoktrination von staatlicher Seite geht da doch eigentlich einen Tick weiter, oder nicht?


Ich Untersage das Lehren der Schöpfungstheorie nciht und will sie auch nicht untersagen lassen. Sie muss nur in das richtige Fach gepackt werden, genauso wie die Evolutionstheorie (s.o.). Die Kreationisten möchten allerdings das genau Gegenteil. Wenn diese Leute ehrlich sein würden, müsste ihrer Meinung nach im Religionsunterricht ebenfalls die Evolutionstheorie gelehrt werden.


----------



## Icejester (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> [...]Der Überfall auf den Iran war durch die Amerikaner finanziert, bewaffnet und auch vorgeschlagen worden (dort saß ja nach einer amerika-freundlichen Diktatur ein religiöser Führer, weil die Bevölkerung die Diktatur geputscht hatte - ist auch noch mal ein nettes Beispiel für den Hass der Moslems speziell der USA gegenüber),[...].



 Ich bin fassungslos! Du willst ein religiös motiviertes Terror-Regime doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes als einen guten Ersatz für eine säkulare Monarchie verkaufen, oder?



> Aber warum denn jetzt der zweite Golfkrieg? Was hatte Saddam denn jetzt böses zwischen erstem und zweiten Golfkrieg getan?



Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung! Ich habe auch schon gesagt, daß ich diesen Krieg für sehr dumm und ungeschickt halte.



> Nein, oder kannst du mir sagen was von den Begründungen für den Irakkrieg nun erlogen war und was nicht? Es gab absolut kein klares Statement, so wie du es von den Moslems erwartest.



Hä? Es geht doch hier nicht um wahrheitsgemäße oder erlogene Begründungen für den Krieg. Es geht darum, daß sich das "alte Europa", um diesen Begriff weiter zu benutzen, entschieden dagegen ausgesprochen hat.



> Vielleicht versuchen nicht die gesamte islamische Welt gegen mcih aufzubringen?



Nicht so einfach, wie es aussieht.



> Er wurde im Irak verurteilt. Das die Amerikaner von einem unabhängigen Gericht in Fragen der Menschenrechte, Kriegsrechte usw. nicht viel halten ist mir durchaus bewusst, denn ein Bush jun. müsste da eigentlich schon lange sitzen.



Es kann per se kein völlig unabhängiges Gericht geben. Ich persönlich sehe bei so etwas wie einem Internationalen Strafgerichtshof auch große Legitimationsprobleme.



> Angesichts dessen, dass weder die deutschen noch amerikanischen Behörden ihm etwas nachweisen konnte, sehe ich keinen Grund für deine absolut unqualifizierte Behauptung, er sei schuldig. Ich sage dazu auch nichts mehr, sonst kriege ich noch ne Verwarnung. Bei solchen Stammtischsprüchen kann man nur noch das kotzen kriegen....



Wer Gutes im Schilde führt, reist als Türke, der die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft beantragt hat, nicht einfach so zu einer fragwürdigen islamischen Missionierungsbewegung im pakistanisch-afghanischen Grenzgebiet. Es gilt zwar die Unschuldsvermutug, aber nur, weil jemandem nichts nachgewiesen werden kann, ist er noch nicht zwingend tatsächlich unschuldig. Oder bist Du auch der festen Meinung, O.J. Simpson hätte seinerzeit seine Frau nicht umgebracht?

Abgesehen davon habe ich vor dem Hintergrund dieser Diskussion hier heute Nachmittag beim Essen mal eine gute Freundin gefragt (ihres Zeichens übrigens Volljuristin), was sie eigentlich von dem Fall Murat Kurnaz hält. Reaktion: Schallendes Gelächter, dann die Aussage: "Den hätten se mal besser für immer da behalten. Daß der lügt, sieht man ihm doch auf den ersten Blick an."
Ich stehe mit meiner Einschätzung also offenbar doch nicht ganz alleine da, was ja durchaus auch möglich gewesen wäre.



> CIA durfte foltern, Litauen dafür der NATO beitreten - Bushs Erbe - derStandard.at ? International



Das ist schon stark. Das Problem bei der Sache ist halt, daß es zwar auf dem Boden der USA verboten ist zu foltern, aber es ist eben amerikanischen Behörden leider nicht generell verboten, dies zu tun. Das ist ja auch der einzige Grund für diese exterritorialen Gefängnisse. Schändlich bleibt es dennoch.
Die Mehrheit der Deutschen scheint allerdings anders zu denken, denn der stellv. Polizeipräsident Frankfurts, W. Daschner, hatte ja einen Teil der Öffentlichkeit nach seinem Fehlverhalten in der von-Metzler-Entführung damals durchaus hinter sich.



> Über das primär können wir diskutieren, immerhin kann man inzwischen von einer 6, wenn nicht 7 stelligen Zahl an zivilen (!) Todesopfern:
> Irakkrieg ? Wikipedia
> 
> Dagegen ist der 9/11 ja quasi nur ein Witz. Aber stimmt, die hätten ja alles weglaufen können



Die dort genannten Zahlen weisen eine so große Spannbreite auf, daß sich eine Diskussion derselben wohl erübrigt. Die zuverlässigste Zahl scheint wohl diese zu sein: _Iraq Coalition Casualty Count_ listet 37.781 getötete Zivilisten seit März 2005 (Stand: 29. September 2007). Der Rest scheint mir eher durch Stochern mit langen Stangen im Nebel zustandegekommen zu sein.




> Angesichts der Vorgeschichte mit dem Schah von Persien, Saddam Hussein, bin Laden und den entsprechen eingehenden Opfern und den entsprechenden Schäden usw. kann man diese Leute doch verstehen, dass



?



> Es geht nicht ums besichten. Und wir haben natürlich leicht reden, aber es würde auch mehr als genug Christen geben, die da entsprechenden aufschreien und sich auch da entsprechend radikalisieren. Das wir natürlich leicht reden haben, weil wir die Invasoren sind, ist doch etwas arg einfach.



Und genau das glaube ich nicht. Es würde sicherlich niemanden interessieren. Und wieso sollte es auch? Da sind Leute, die sich an einem Ort aufhalten. Solange sie niemandem wehtun und keinem irgendwas aufzwängen, sollen sie doch da bleiben. Das ist einfach uninteressant.

Das mit dem Besichtigen habe ich angeführt, weil die Städte Medina und Mekka für Nichtmoslems prinzipiell komplett gesperrt sind. Das heißt, wir können also nicht einmal gucken kommen. Supertolerant, das. Ehrlich.



> Gerade in solchen Staaten mit Diktatur bzw. Diktatur-ähnlichen Systemen muss man bei der vermeitlichen "Elite" aufpassen, denn diese haben diese Position eher durch Systemtreue als durch wirkliches Wissen/Intelligenz. Das ein hochausgebildeter Mensch aus Syrien eher Systemtreu ist, erklärt sich quasi automatisch, war ja zu Zeiten der DDR auch nicht anders. Dennoch denke ich nicht, dass das jetzt repräsentativer Querschnitt durch die muslimischen Gläubigen ist.



Äh, der ist da ja nicht weggegangen, weil er es dort so geil fand. Und das ist ja wohl auch nicht der Grund, warum er hier eine deutsche Frau geheiratet hat, deren Kinder dann schön mit 8 zur Erstkommunion geschickt wurden. Und er hat sich seine Position ganz sicher mit wirklicher Intelligenz und Fähigkeit erkämpft, weil er auch ganz wirklich ein hervorragender Chirurg war. Wenn er nichts gekonnt hätte, könnte Deine Vermutung vielleicht zutreffend sein. So geht sie völlig ins Leere.



> Mag sein, dafür würde ich diesen Menschen allerdings keinen Applaus spendieren.



Nö, aber Du kannst es ja nicht verhindern.



> Du vergisst in dieser Gleichung, welchen Einfluß der Klerus auf die damals ungebildete (und eben dadurch leichter beeinflußbare) Bevölkerung hatte. Man sieht doch heute schon, wie sehr z.B. eine Bild die öffentlich Meinung manipulieren kann, das sah damals beim Klerus auch nicht anders aus.



Ich habe hier vielleicht etwas den Faden verloren. Welche Wirkung soll der anglikanische Klerus in England auf die katholischen Einwohner Irlands gehabt haben? Oder wahlweise der katholische Klerus auf die Katholiken in Irland.



> Komischerweise hab ich (zufällig) gerade heute Mittag von meinem Cousin genau von so einer Familie gehört. Irgend so eine extrem krasse Splittergemeinde (z.B. reine Veganer dank der Religion), wo bei den Reden von Bush sen. (war damals noch im Amt) am Tisch geschwiegen werden musst. Scheinst wohl doch in echt zu geben. Und ihr Einfluß ist vielfach (siehe Filmproduktionen) viel größer, als man gerne glaubt.



Darfst halt nicht so viel Jerry Bruckheimer oder Roland Emmerich gucken. 
Im Ernst, glaubst Du bspw. Serien wie House, South Park, Californication oder Dexter könnten aus den Federn irgendwelcher Turbo-Christen stammen? Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.



> Quatsch, 1986 (Wechsel von George W. Bush zu den Methodisten) war der Wahlkampf gar nicht in Sicht.



Hat er wahrscheinlich gemacht, weil er mit dem Saufen aufhören wollte.



> Quatsch, dann könnte man die Schöpfungstheorie Religion durchnehmen und alles ist gut. Das eine ist eben die von der Wissenschaft geglaubte Theorie, das andere die von der Religion. In einem wissenschaftlich orientierten Fach allerdings eine religiöse Theorie durchzunehmen ist einfach nur völlig daneben und fernab jeder Wirklichkeit.
> 
> Ich Untersage das Lehren der Schöpfungstheorie nciht und will sie auch nicht untersagen lassen. Sie muss nur in das richtige Fach gepackt werden, genauso wie die Evolutionstheorie (s.o.). Die Kreationisten möchten allerdings das genau Gegenteil. Wenn diese Leute ehrlich sein würden, müsste ihrer Meinung nach im Religionsunterricht ebenfalls die Evolutionstheorie gelehrt werden.


Wenn's mal so einfach wäre.
Da die USA eine wesentlich striktere Trennung zwischen Staat und Kirche haben als wir, gibt es dort an staatlichen Schulen überhaupt gar keinen Religionsunterricht. Somit bleibt nur der Biologieunterricht.


----------



## Bucklew (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich bin fassungslos! Du willst ein religiös motiviertes Terror-Regime doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes als einen guten Ersatz für eine säkulare Monarchie verkaufen, oder?


Was für eine tolle Monarchie das doch gewesen sein muss, dass sich das Volk schlußendlich hinter dieses religiöse Terror-Regime gestellt haben, nur um diese Monarchie loszuwerden 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung! Ich habe auch schon gesagt, daß ich diesen Krieg für sehr dumm und ungeschickt halte.


Eben, das ist der Unterschied. Wir bombadieren die Länder kaputt und  dann wehren sie sich irgendwann.



Icejester schrieb:


> Hä? Es geht doch hier nicht um wahrheitsgemäße oder erlogene Begründungen für den Krieg. Es geht darum, daß sich das "alte Europa", um diesen Begriff weiter zu benutzen, entschieden dagegen ausgesprochen hat.


Das "entschieden" würde ich eben genau ausschließen, bis heute wissen wir ja nun gar nichts über die Lügen der Bush-Regierung, alles nur mutmaßungen. Abgesehen davon müsste es heißen "Altes Europa" abzüglich Großbritannien, Dänemark und Italien - hab die ganzen ehemaligen Ostblockstaat fairerweise mal ruasgenommen aus der Aufzählung 



Icejester schrieb:


> Nicht so einfach, wie es aussieht.


Wenn man Länder in Schutt und Asche legt ist es sicher nicht einfach sich dort Freunde zu machen, ja.



Icejester schrieb:


> Es kann per se kein völlig unabhängiges Gericht geben. Ich persönlich sehe bei so etwas wie einem Internationalen Strafgerichtshof auch große Legitimationsprobleme.


Selbstverständlich könnte man das - WENN man denn wollte! Das Problem ist nur, dass einige Länder natürlich wieder besser sind als andere und mehr Rechte haben wollen (siehe UNO). Klar, dass dann kleinere Staaten da auch nicht mitziehen wollen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wer Gutes im Schilde führt, reist als Türke, der die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft beantragt hat, nicht einfach so zu einer fragwürdigen islamischen Missionierungsbewegung im pakistanisch-afghanischen Grenzgebiet. Es gilt zwar die Unschuldsvermutug, aber nur, weil jemandem nichts nachgewiesen werden kann, ist er noch nicht zwingend tatsächlich unschuldig. Oder bist Du auch der festen Meinung, O.J. Simpson hätte seinerzeit seine Frau nicht umgebracht?


Aha, die Unschuldsvermutung gilt nicht und dann wieder doch? Abgesehen davon, was ändert es am Umgang der Amerikaner mit solchen Menschen im Speziellen und Allgemeinen? Terrorismusbekämpfung ist das eine, aber jeden mit langem Bart einzusperren, geht einfach zu weit. Meinetwegen sollen sie jeden festnehmen, inhaftieren und anklagen den sie wollen - aber bitte mit RECHTSSTAATLICHEM (!!!) system und nicht einfach willkürlich. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon habe ich vor dem Hintergrund dieser Diskussion hier heute Nachmittag beim Essen mal eine gute Freundin gefragt (ihres Zeichens übrigens Volljuristin), was sie eigentlich von dem Fall Murat Kurnaz hält. Reaktion: Schallendes Gelächter, dann die Aussage: "Den hätten se mal besser für immer da behalten. Daß der lügt, sieht man ihm doch auf den ersten Blick an."
> Ich stehe mit meiner Einschätzung also offenbar doch nicht ganz alleine da, was ja durchaus auch möglich gewesen wäre.


Welche großartige Qualifikation hat deine gute Freundin das zu entscheiden, außer überhaupt keine? Bzw. genau so viel wie du und ich?



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist schon stark. Das Problem bei der Sache ist halt, daß es zwar auf dem Boden der USA verboten ist zu foltern, aber es ist eben amerikanischen Behörden leider nicht generell verboten, dies zu tun. Das ist ja auch der einzige Grund für diese exterritorialen Gefängnisse. Schändlich bleibt es dennoch.


Eben ein weiteres Beispiel für das Bild, was da unten nicht gerade für Jubelstürme gegenüber den USA sorgt. Ich halte diese Bilder von brennenden Flaggen auch eher für gestellte Szenen, kann den grundsätzlichen Unmut allerdings verstehen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen scheint allerdings anders zu denken, denn der stellv. Polizeipräsident Frankfurts, W. Daschner, hatte ja einen Teil der Öffentlichkeit nach seinem Fehlverhalten in der von-Metzler-Entführung damals durchaus hinter sich.


Wieviele Leute das wohl noch wären, nachdem ihnen unter Folter ein falsches Gestädnis herausgepresst wurde? War bis vor 20 bzw. 60 Jahren in Deutschland nichtmal unüblich...



Icejester schrieb:


> Die dort genannten Zahlen weisen eine so große Spannbreite auf, daß sich eine Diskussion derselben wohl erübrigt. Die zuverlässigste Zahl scheint wohl diese zu sein: _Iraq Coalition Casualty Count_ listet 37.781 getötete Zivilisten seit März 2005 (Stand: 29. September 2007). Der Rest scheint mir eher durch Stochern mit langen Stangen im Nebel zustandegekommen zu sein.


Also innerhalb von knapp 2 Jahren bereits mehr als 10x das WTC - inzwischen also wohl eher 20x das WTC. Muss man noch mehr sagen, wer eigentlich die Menschen umbringt?



Icejester schrieb:


> ?


Informiere dich mal ein wenig über die Geschichte und die Hintergründe da unten, speziell in den letzten 40-50 Jahren. Zunächst wurde Persien (heute Iran) mit dem Schah von Persien von den USA zur 4. größten Armee der Welt aufgerüstet, als Bollwerk gegen den Kommunismus. Nachdem dieser Schach (lt. dir ja eine "säkulare Monarchie" ) dann von seinem eigenen Volk und dem "Terror-Regmie" gestützt wurde, wurde Saddam Hussein aufgerüstet, um eben dieses Regieme anzugreifen (hat nicht gut geklappt), nachdem dieser da dann 10 Jahre gekämpft hat und ca. 1 Million Perser ums Leben gekommen sind, ist der Saddam einfach nach Kuwait marschiert -> Erster Golfkrieg (und Saddam war plötzlich der neue Hitler, von heute auf Morgen).
Auch Osama bin Laden wurde von den USA finanziert, vom CIA ausgebildet und ausgerüstet und dann, nachdem die Russen aus Afghanistan abgezogen sind alleine in dem völlig zerstörten Land sitzen gelassen worden. Das dieser Mann (wie auch viele andere da untne) keine USA-Freunde sind, ist doch logisch.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und genau das glaube ich nicht. Es würde sicherlich niemanden interessieren. Und wieso sollte es auch? Da sind Leute, die sich an einem Ort aufhalten. Solange sie niemandem wehtun und keinem irgendwas aufzwängen, sollen sie doch da bleiben. Das ist einfach uninteressant.


Das sehen manche Leute eben anders. Und warum sollte man diese Wünsche IN IHREM HEIMATLAND (!) nicht respektieren? Du willst doch auch, dass das Minarette-Verbot respektiert wird, aber was diese Menschen in ihrem Land tun und lassen wollen ist auf einmal völlig belanglos?



Icejester schrieb:


> Das mit dem Besichtigen habe ich angeführt, weil die Städte Medina und Mekka für Nichtmoslems prinzipiell komplett gesperrt sind. Das heißt, wir können also nicht einmal gucken kommen. Supertolerant, das. Ehrlich.


Dann lies dir mal die ursprüngliche Bedeutung dieses Verbotes an. Durchaus nachvollziehbar.



Icejester schrieb:


> Äh, der ist da ja nicht weggegangen, weil er es dort so geil fand. Und das ist ja wohl auch nicht der Grund, warum er hier eine deutsche Frau geheiratet hat, deren Kinder dann schön mit 8 zur Erstkommunion geschickt wurden. Und er hat sich seine Position ganz sicher mit wirklicher Intelligenz und Fähigkeit erkämpft, weil er auch ganz wirklich ein hervorragender Chirurg war. Wenn er nichts gekonnt hätte, könnte Deine Vermutung vielleicht zutreffend sein. So geht sie völlig ins Leere.


Wer in solchen Diktaturen oder diktaturähnlichen Formen aufsteigt, hat immer mehr oder weniger mit dem System kollaboriert. Sah man ja auch in der DDR immer wieder. Oder wen würde man als Diktatorisches System einstellen, den Superintelligenten, der sich immer mal wieder systemkritisch gezeigt hat, oder der Intelligente, der immer brav auf Linie war?



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe hier vielleicht etwas den Faden verloren. Welche Wirkung soll der anglikanische Klerus in England auf die katholischen Einwohner Irlands gehabt haben? Oder wahlweise der katholische Klerus auf die Katholiken in Irland.


Das kannst du dir gern ausmalen, was so ein Vertreter des katholischen Kleruses, der Papst-Anhänger war, nach dem Ablösen vom Papst durch den König über selbigen erzählt hat...



Icejester schrieb:


> Darfst halt nicht so viel Jerry Bruckheimer oder Roland Emmerich gucken.
> Im Ernst, glaubst Du bspw. Serien wie House, South Park, Californication oder Dexter könnten aus den Federn irgendwelcher Turbo-Christen stammen? Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Ich sag ja nicht, dass alles so sind. Aber ein sehr großer (verglichen mit uns) Teil, mit noch dazu viel Einfluß. Sieht man doch daran, dass du nur Serien aufzählen kannst, währen die meisten großen Kinoblockbuster eben genau von dieser Gruppe beeinflußt werden. Siehe Twilight, siehe Knowing usw.



Icejester schrieb:


> Hat er wahrscheinlich gemacht, weil er mit dem Saufen aufhören wollte.


Und dem ganzen treu geblieben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn's mal so einfach wäre.
> Da die USA eine wesentlich striktere Trennung zwischen Staat und Kirche haben als wir, gibt es dort an staatlichen Schulen überhaupt gar keinen Religionsunterricht. Somit bleibt nur der Biologieunterricht.


Und was hat nun eine religiöse Theorie in einem wissenschaftlichen Fach zu suchen? Außer überhaupt gar nichts?


----------



## Icejester (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das "entschieden" würde ich eben genau ausschließen, bis heute wissen wir ja nun gar nichts über die Lügen der Bush-Regierung, alles nur mutmaßungen. Abgesehen davon müsste es heißen "Altes Europa" abzüglich Großbritannien, Dänemark und Italien - hab die ganzen ehemaligen Ostblockstaat fairerweise mal ruasgenommen aus der Aufzählung



Das "Alte Europa" bezeichnet in diesem Fall eine spezielle Geisteshaltung, kein geographisches Gebiet oder politisches Konstrukt.



> Selbstverständlich könnte man das - WENN man denn wollte! Das Problem ist nur, dass einige Länder natürlich wieder besser sind als andere und mehr Rechte haben wollen (siehe UNO). Klar, dass dann kleinere Staaten da auch nicht mitziehen wollen.


Und wie willst Du die Angehörigen des Gremiums, das das Urteil fällt, aus ihrem sozialen Kontext lösen? Das klappt nicht. Es gibt keine Menschen, die nicht in einem bestimmten Umfeld aufgewachsen, erzogen und sozialisiert wurden.

Dazu kommt noch die Schwierigkeit der unterschiedlichen prozessualen Auffassungen in den Rechtssystemen (oder Rechtskreisen) der verschiedenen Länder. Es wird schwierig werden, da eine für alle Beteiligten zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden, sobald Urteile gegen Individuen und nicht gegen Organisationen oder Staaten an sich gefällt werden sollen.



> Welche großartige Qualifikation hat deine gute Freundin das zu entscheiden, außer überhaupt keine? Bzw. genau so viel wie du und ich?


Als Strafrechtlerin kann sie die Korrektheit der Vorgehensweise wohl besser beurteilen als ich (oder auch Du, nehme ich jetzt mal an), und sie hatte da aus rechtlicher Sicht wenigstens keinerlei Bedenken, was Festnahme und Inhaftierung angeht. Ein ausreichender Verdacht war ja wohl vorhanden. Was nachher im Einzelnen passiert ist, muß moralisch nicht zwingend haltbar sein, aber das steht hier ja überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion.


> Wieviele Leute das wohl noch wären, nachdem ihnen unter Folter ein falsches Gestädnis herausgepresst wurde? War bis vor 20 bzw. 60 Jahren in Deutschland nichtmal unüblich...


Vermutlich wenige. Wobei geschichtlich die Folter als Mittel der Rechtsfindung eigentlich ganz interessant ist, weil sie wenigstens in historischen Rechtsordnungen streng reglementiert ist und dem Verdächtigten ja auch die Möglichkeit gibt, die Folter zu überstehen, wonach jeder Vorwurf klassischerweise fallengelassen werden muß. Nur verstehen wir darunter heutzutage natürlich etwas anderes.




> Informiere dich mal ein wenig über die Geschichte und die Hintergründe da unten, speziell in den letzten 40-50 Jahren. Zunächst wurde Persien (heute Iran) mit dem Schah von Persien von den USA zur 4. größten Armee der Welt aufgerüstet, als Bollwerk gegen den Kommunismus. Nachdem dieser Schach (lt. dir ja eine "säkulare Monarchie" ) dann von seinem eigenen Volk und dem "Terror-Regmie" gestützt wurde, wurde Saddam Hussein aufgerüstet, um eben dieses Regieme anzugreifen (hat nicht gut geklappt), nachdem dieser da dann 10 Jahre gekämpft hat und ca. 1 Million Perser ums Leben gekommen sind, ist der Saddam einfach nach Kuwait marschiert -> Erster Golfkrieg (und Saddam war plötzlich der neue Hitler, von heute auf Morgen).
> Auch Osama bin Laden wurde von den USA finanziert, vom CIA ausgebildet und ausgerüstet und dann, nachdem die Russen aus Afghanistan abgezogen sind alleine in dem völlig zerstörten Land sitzen gelassen worden. Das dieser Mann (wie auch viele andere da untne) keine USA-Freunde sind, ist doch logisch.


Dein Satz brach einfach ab. Was Du ursprünglich sagen wolltest, blieb leider völlig im Dunkeln. 



> Das sehen manche Leute eben anders. Und warum sollte man diese Wünsche IN IHREM HEIMATLAND (!) nicht respektieren? Du willst doch auch, dass das Minarette-Verbot respektiert wird, aber was diese Menschen in ihrem Land tun und lassen wollen ist auf einmal völlig belanglos?


Moment, warum machst Du mir denn jetzt deswegen Vorwürfe? Erstens ist es kaum vergleichbar, ob sich jemand lediglich wo aufhält, oder ob jemand irgendwo seiner spezifischen Gottheit geweihte Bauwerke errichtet, zweitens frage ich mich, wo Deine Ablehnung einem Minarettverbot gegenüber herkommt, wenn Du mit einem Mal das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker in solchen Fragen anerkennen möchtest?



> Dann lies dir mal die ursprüngliche Bedeutung dieses Verbotes an. Durchaus nachvollziehbar.


Du wirst mich sicher aufklären können. Ich habe überhaupt keine Lust, jetzt danach zu suchen.



> Wer in solchen Diktaturen oder diktaturähnlichen Formen aufsteigt, hat immer mehr oder weniger mit dem System kollaboriert. Sah man ja auch in der DDR immer wieder. Oder wen würde man als Diktatorisches System einstellen, den Superintelligenten, der sich immer mal wieder systemkritisch gezeigt hat, oder der Intelligente, der immer brav auf Linie war?


Wie Du jemanden, der Mitte der 60er Jahre nach Deutschland gekommen ist und die Entstehung der sozialistischen Volksrepublik vor Ort gar nicht miterlebt haben kann, geschweige denn zu deren Nutznießern während der Ausbildung geworden sein könnte, dem Verdacht der Kollaboration aussetzen willst, ist schon abenteuerlich. Es sei denn, Du weißt um das Geheimnis der Zeitreise.



> Ich sag ja nicht, dass alles so sind. Aber ein sehr großer (verglichen mit uns) Teil, mit noch dazu viel Einfluß. Sieht man doch daran, dass du nur Serien aufzählen kannst, währen die meisten großen Kinoblockbuster eben genau von dieser Gruppe beeinflußt werden. Siehe Twilight, siehe Knowing usw.


Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich kenne eigentlich kaum neuere amerikanische Filme. Und Streifen mit Titeln wie "Knowing" oder "Twilight" machen mich überhaupt nicht an. Ich käme vermutlich nicht einmal auf die Idee zu überlegen, ob ich die überhaupt schauen will.



> Und was hat nun eine religiöse Theorie in einem wissenschaftlichen Fach zu suchen? Außer überhaupt gar nichts?


Wenn Du sie in den Lehrplan integrieren willst, aber kein Fach hast, wo sie reinpaßt, mußt Du Dir eben das suchen, zu dem sie noch am ehesten Bezug hat. Welches Fach hieltest Du denn für geeigneter? Geschichte? Sport? Informatik? Philosophie würde vielleicht noch passen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die entsprechenden Eltern einem Fach aussetzen wollen, in dem ihre Kinder mit den Theorien Kants oder gar Singers konfrontiert würden.


----------



## Bucklew (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das "Alte Europa" bezeichnet in diesem Fall eine spezielle Geisteshaltung, kein geographisches Gebiet oder politisches Konstrukt.


Und wo ziehst du da die Grenze?



Icejester schrieb:


> Und wie willst Du die Angehörigen des Gremiums, das das Urteil fällt, aus ihrem sozialen Kontext lösen? Das klappt nicht. Es gibt keine Menschen, die nicht in einem bestimmten Umfeld aufgewachsen, erzogen und sozialisiert wurden.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch die Schwierigkeit der unterschiedlichen prozessualen Auffassungen in den Rechtssystemen (oder Rechtskreisen) der verschiedenen Länder. Es wird schwierig werden, da eine für alle Beteiligten zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden, sobald Urteile gegen Individuen und nicht gegen Organisationen oder Staaten an sich gefällt werden sollen.


Ich sage nicht, dass es einfach ist. Ich sage nur, dass es möglich ist. Es müssten aber alle Staaten gleich sein, alle dieselben Rechte und Pflichten haben. Dann kann man auch durchaus einen internationalen Gerichtshof mit international besetzen Richtern durchsetzen. Das daran natürlich speziell die USA kein Interessen haben ist klar. Ein George W. Bush müsste auch z.B. schon längst im Knast sitzen wegen Insiderhandels.



Icejester schrieb:


> Als Strafrechtlerin kann sie die Korrektheit der Vorgehensweise wohl besser beurteilen als ich (oder auch Du, nehme ich jetzt mal an), und sie hatte da aus rechtlicher Sicht wenigstens keinerlei Bedenken, was Festnahme und Inhaftierung angeht. Ein ausreichender Verdacht war ja wohl vorhanden. Was nachher im Einzelnen passiert ist, muß moralisch nicht zwingend haltbar sein, aber das steht hier ja überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion.


Keinerlei rechtliche Bedenken? Warum wurde dann vom US-amerikanischen Beundesgericht festgestellt, dass seine Inhaftierung rechtswidrig war, wenn sie doch rechtlich unbedenklich war? Und warum wurden sämtliche Anklagen (auch in Deutschland) fallen gelassen, ohne das es überhaupt zum Prozeß kam? Vielleicht weil der Verdacht völlig unbegründet war (abseits von "der hat nen langen Bart!").



Icejester schrieb:


> Vermutlich wenige. Wobei geschichtlich die Folter als Mittel der Rechtsfindung eigentlich ganz interessant ist, weil sie wenigstens in historischen Rechtsordnungen streng reglementiert ist und dem Verdächtigten ja auch die Möglichkeit gibt, die Folter zu überstehen, wonach jeder Vorwurf klassischerweise fallengelassen werden muß. Nur verstehen wir darunter heutzutage natürlich etwas anderes.


Es hat schon seine sehr guten Gründe, warum Folter verboten ist. Wenn du dich da mal weiter informieren willst, kannst du ja mal mit Überlebenden des DDR-Regime reden, die können dir da mal vieles zu erzählen. Danach erübrigt sich für einen normaldenkenden Menschen jegliche Art der Verharmlosung oder Relavierung von Folter.



Icejester schrieb:


> Dein Satz brach einfach ab. Was Du ursprünglich sagen wolltest, blieb leider völlig im Dunkeln.


Nein, das sind die Hintergründe, in denen Muslime nach Deutschland und andere Staaten kommen. Ist ja immer wieder schön, wie behauptet wird, dass diese bösen Muselmänner nach Europa kommen und da alles mit ihren Minaretten vollpflastern und wir ihnen nichts getan hätten - das ist absoluter Bullshit. Ein bisschen nachforschen in der Geschichte in den islamischen Ländern, wird dir sehr schön zeigen, das die Minarette die sie hier gern bauen würden ein Klacks im Vergleich zu dem sind, was wir da unten schon angestellt haben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Moment, warum machst Du mir denn jetzt deswegen Vorwürfe? Erstens ist es kaum vergleichbar, ob sich jemand lediglich wo aufhält, oder ob jemand irgendwo seiner spezifischen Gottheit geweihte Bauwerke errichtet, zweitens frage ich mich, wo Deine Ablehnung einem Minarettverbot gegenüber herkommt, wenn Du mit einem Mal das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker in solchen Fragen anerkennen möchtest?


Es geht aber (im Falle von Mekka & Co) nicht um das Selbstbestimmungsrecht, sondern um eine religiös gebildetes Verbot. Es gilt auch z.B. beim Tempelberg in Jersualem. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Du wirst mich sicher aufklären können. Ich habe überhaupt keine Lust, jetzt danach zu suchen.


Mekka ? Wikipedia



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie Du jemanden, der Mitte der 60er Jahre nach Deutschland gekommen ist und die Entstehung der sozialistischen Volksrepublik vor Ort gar nicht miterlebt haben kann, geschweige denn zu deren Nutznießern während der Ausbildung geworden sein könnte, dem Verdacht der Kollaboration aussetzen willst, ist schon abenteuerlich. Es sei denn, Du weißt um das Geheimnis der Zeitreise.


Soweit ich weiß war der Umbruch Syriens durch die Ba'ath-Partei bereits Anfang der 60er Jahre. Zeitsprung war da wohl nicht vonnöten.



Icejester schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich kenne eigentlich kaum neuere amerikanische Filme. Und Streifen mit Titeln wie "Knowing" oder "Twilight" machen mich überhaupt nicht an. Ich käme vermutlich nicht einmal auf die Idee zu überlegen, ob ich die überhaupt schauen will.


Nun, dann solltest du zu dem Thema vllt lieber ruhig sein  Oder aber auch alternativ mal ein wenig informieren:
?Twilight? und die neue Lust an der Enthaltsamkeit Kultur Nachrichten / www.SN-Online.de



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn Du sie in den Lehrplan integrieren willst, aber kein Fach hast, wo sie reinpaßt, mußt Du Dir eben das suchen, zu dem sie noch am ehesten Bezug hat. Welches Fach hieltest Du denn für geeigneter? Geschichte? Sport? Informatik? Philosophie würde vielleicht noch passen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die entsprechenden Eltern einem Fach aussetzen wollen, in dem ihre Kinder mit den Theorien Kants oder gar Singers konfrontiert würden.


Tja, dann gibt es halt kein passendes Fach. Blöd auch, hat man halt Pech gehabt. Dennoch haben solche Sachen im Biologieunterricht einfach nichts verloren. Man unterrichtet in den USA in den Sonntagskirchen ja auch nicht die Evolutionstheorie.


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ich Moslem wäre ich äre auch ziemlich sauer auf den westen(speziel die usa).


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Moslem wäre ich äre auch ziemlich sauer auf den westen(speziel die usa).


 
Und wieso?


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

Kreuzzüge(ok ist schon lange her),die drei Golfkriege,Afghanistan Krieg,Somaliaeinsatz,Putsch von gadhaffi,Sturz von Mossadegh,Operation Red Bean,die ganzen sachen in süd-ost-asien,6-tage krieg,jordanischer bürgerkrieg,abschuss des flugzuegs über der straße von hormuz,anschlag im sudan gegn Medizinfabrik,das vorgehen gegen Israeliten gegen Palestinenser etc.
EDIT: Das die andauernd sagen mein Staat wer eine Schurkenstaat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Für die Kreuzzüge können die Amerikaner nichts, den Staat gibts ja noch nicht so lange.
Seit dem WW2 wurden viele Gefechte aufgrund von Kapitalismus und Kommunismus ausgetragen, die Russen und die Chinesen waren also ebenso dabei beteiligt.
Gaddafi ist nun mal ein Diktator, der Terrorsiten beauftragt hat, ein Flugzeug einer US Fluggesellschaft zu sprengen.
Dass der nicht beliebt ist, sollte logisch sein. 
Die Schurkenstaatenliste hat Bush erst eingeführt und dass George nicht gerade der beste Prösifent war, ist auch vielen einleuchtend, ebenso im nahen Osten wie auch in den USA selbst.


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für die Kreuzzüge können die Amerikaner nichts, den Staat gibts ja noch nicht so lange.
> Seit dem WW2 wurden viele Gefechte aufgrund von Kapitalismus und Kommunismus ausgetragen, die Russen und die Chinesen waren also ebenso dabei beteiligt.
> Gaddafi ist nun mal ein Diktator, der Terrorsiten beauftragt hat, ein Flugzeug einer US Fluggesellschaft zu sprengen.
> Dass der nicht beliebt ist, sollte logisch sein.
> Die Schurkenstaatenliste hat Bush erst eingeführt und dass George nicht gerade der beste Prösifent war, ist auch vielen einleuchtend, ebenso im nahen Osten wie auch in den USA selbst.


Zu den kreuzzügen:Ich meinte ja auch den westen nicht nur die usa.
Meinst du die Russen/Chinesen waren millitärisch dabei,oder sind die schuld das die usa angegriffen hat,weil die usa den Kommunismus nicht wollten.
Und viele meiner Punkte haben mit dem Ideologienkonflikt nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du den Westen meist, dann musst du auch ein wenig deutlicher werden. 
Den "Kampf der Kulturen" hat es doch schon immer gegeben. Die Christen sind voe 1000 Jahren in Länder reingelatscht, wo sie nichts zu suchen hatten. Die Muslime haben das gleiche gemacht (sonst wäre Nordafrika ja nie islamisiert worden).
Man kann den schwarzen Peter immer schön hin und her schieben, doch die wirklichen Probleme werden nicht gelöst.

Im Westen kann jeder seine Religion frei ausleben.
Doch in arabischen Staaten ist das nicht möglich, wieso nicht?


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

Als Westen bezeichne ich mehrere Bereiche der Erde je nach Zuordnung.Eine meiner bezeichnungen läuft darauf hinaus das alle 1.Welt staaten westlich sind.
Soviel ich weiß ist Nordafrika islamisiert,weil sich dort das osmanische Reich ausgebreitet es ging allerdings weniger um Religiöse Motive(wie bei den Christen)sondern Imperealistische.
Mit der Religion ausleben:Es liegt wohl daran das Muslimische Staaten,Staat und Religion nicht trennen(wie es bei uns ist)und man dort halt auch einfach Religiöser,ausserdem hängt es davon ab was du als Religös ausleben wertest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für die Kreuzzüge können die Amerikaner nichts, den Staat gibts ja noch nicht so lange.



Christlich geprägt und stolz drauf ("in God we trust") ist er trotzdem.



> Seit dem WW2 wurden viele Gefechte aufgrund von Kapitalismus und Kommunismus ausgetragen, die Russen und die Chinesen waren also ebenso dabei beteiligt.



Sagt ja niemand, das die beliebter sind (siehe Tschetschenien&Osetien. Und die Uiguren, wobei die Chinesen bekanntermaßen ihre eigenen Methoden haben, mit Leuten umzugehen, die sich nicht 100% unterordnen). Allerdings muss man sagen, dass die deutlich weniger Druck machen. (die Chinesen kaufen sich sowieso einfach ein und die Russen haben zwar sich zwar an 1-2 Stellen eingemischt, aber immer als "Verstärkung" für einheimische und auch nur in Randregionen. Nicht im halben arabischen Raum)



> Gaddafi ist nun mal ein Diktator, der Terrorsiten beauftragt hat, ein Flugzeug einer US Fluggesellschaft zu sprengen.



"wer hat angefangen" ist für jemanden, der einen Grund sucht, seinen Hass zu stärken, nicht unbedingt eine relevante Frage.



> Die Schurkenstaatenliste hat Bush erst eingeführt und dass George nicht gerade der beste Prösifent war, ist auch vielen einleuchtend, ebenso im nahen Osten wie auch in den USA selbst.



Denen ist das sogar sehr einleuchtend. Er ist aber trotzdem ein zweimal demokratisch gewählter Vertreter des us-amerikanischen Volkes.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Westen kann jeder seine Religion frei ausleben.



In der Schweiz nicht 



> Doch in arabischen Staaten ist das nicht möglich, wieso nicht?



Totalitäre Regime (zu einem erheblichen Teil mit westlichen Mitteln stabilisiert, durch westliche Initiativen eingesetzt oder durch militärische Gewalt an die Macht gekommen, nachdem demokratische Ansätze im Zuge westlicher Einmischung vernichtet wurden)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Als Westen bezeichne ich mehrere Bereiche der Erde je nach Zuordnung.Eine meiner bezeichnungen läuft darauf hinaus das alle 1.Welt staaten westlich sind.


 
Hmm, was ist dann mit Japan....  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Christlich geprägt und stolz drauf ("in God we trust") ist er trotzdem.


 
Das lag ja daran, dass gottgläubige Europäer, die wegen ihres strengen Glaubens in Europa verfolgt und angegriffen wurden, nach Amerika auswanderten.

Dass sie dann auf die Indianer trafen, diese verfolgten und angriffen, ist eine andere Geschichte.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Schweiz nicht


 
Die Schweiz ist nicht westlich, die ist neutral, weiß doch jeder. 
Außerdem habe ich von Ausübung der Religion gesprochen, nicht davon Häuser zu bauen.

Wann wurde denn die letzte katholische oder protestantische Kirche in der Türkei gebaut?  

Interessant ist ja auch die Frage nach arabischen Forscher, sei es Genetiker, Physiker odere Mathematiker.
Wo arbeiten denn die wirklich guten?
In Teheran, in Kairo, oder doch am MIT oder CalTech?


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, was ist dann mit Japan....


tschuldigung Falsch rum.Alle Westliche Staaten sind 1.Welt staaten.
Das heisst das ich an einigen Stellen nicht Staaten gemeint,die in der Westlichen Hemisphäre lliegen,sondern 1.welt Staaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Die erste Welt wird als Industriestaaten bezeichnet.
Diese sind alle samt demokratisch und daher werden sie ast westlich bezeichnet, inklusive Japan.

Die westliche Welt wird nicht an ihrem Glauben gemessen, sondern dass es demokratische, freie Länder sind.

Und jetzt erzähl mal, welche demokratischen, freien Länder man in der arabischen Welt antrifft?


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

Ägypten,Algerien,Jemen,Libanon,Bahrain,Irak,Jordanien,Marroko,Mauretanien,Tunesien und die Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten.Reicht das?
Ausserdem war der Iran bis zum Putsch gegen Mossadegh Demokratisch.Der Putsch wurde ganz nebenbei von der CIA durch geführt dem Geheimdienst einen Westlichen und Industriellen Staat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

Öhm, das sind also Länder, deren Regierung frei demokratisch gewählt wurde, dessen Einwohner vor dem Gesetz alle gleich sind, deren Gewalten geteilt sind, die eine freie Ausübung der Religion und Meinung unterstützen?
Dann fahr mal in den Jemen und bau eine Kirche oder eröffne eine Zeitung und kritisiere die Regierung oder die Auslegung des Islams. 
Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis zu am Baum hängst.


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

Ok mit dem Jemen hasst du bestimmt recht.
Allerdings sind alle diese Länder eine Repubkik,eine Präsidialrepubkil oder haben eine Abgewandelte vorm der Monarchie.
Ausserdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das alle von dir gennanten Punkte zumindestens auf die Nordafrikanischen Staaten zutriff sowie auf die VAE.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

Naja, die westlichen Länder sind auch nur oberflächlich demokratisch. Hinter den Regierung sitzen Konzerne, die die Stricke ziehen. Manche so mächtig, dass sich kein Land der Welt erlauben würde die Konzern untergehen zu lassen.

Das Prinzip im Westen sieht so aus: Haltet die Bevölkerung möglichst dumm, dann kann sie auch nicht erkennen was wirklich gespielt wird. 

Selbst dieser ganze Kulturen-Konflikt wird total gepuscht und von einigen sicher gewollt. Dass viele arabische Staaten etwas altmodisch sind (Europa war vor 300€ Jahren auch nicht besser), heißt es nicht das man sie einfach überrennen darf, nur weil sie über wirtschaftliche und strategisch gute Areale verfügen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Ok mit dem Jemen hasst du bestimmt recht.
> Allerdings sind alle diese Länder eine Repubkik,eine Präsidialrepubkil oder haben eine Abgewandelte vorm der Monarchie.
> Ausserdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das alle von dir gennanten Punkte zumindestens auf die Nordafrikanischen Staaten zutriff sowie auf die VAE.


 
Du musst aber auch zugeben, dass du das Rechtssystem in Algerien oder Ägypten nicht mit dem von Frankreich, England oder Deutschland vergleichen kannst. 

Guck die mal Belarus an, oder die ehemaligen GUS Staaten am kaspischen Meer, das sind auch präsidale Republiken, aber faktisch sind das Diktaturen, wie auch Ägypten praktisch eine ist, oder Libanon (wobei die im Prinzip aus dem Ausland gelenkt werden).


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

ich finds recht interesannt das muslime die leute verachten die attentate begehen und auch selbst sagen das es so nicht geht, chate seit ner weile mit einem aus algerien und da kam dann das thema auch religionen etc. nun war echt interesannt das es nicht so ist wie viele es dastellen oder sehen wollen was ja auch zum teil an denn medien liegt


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch zugeben, dass du das Rechtssystem in Algerien oder Ägypten nicht mit dem von Frankreich, England oder Deutschland vergleichen kannst.
> 
> Guck die mal Belarus an, oder die ehemaligen GUS Staaten am kaspischen Meer, das sind auch präsidale Republiken, aber faktisch sind das Diktaturen, wie auch Ägypten praktisch eine ist, oder Libanon (wobei die im Prinzip aus dem Ausland gelenkt werden).


Natürlich kann man es nicht vergleichen.England ist nun mal auch(aus unseren augen gesehn)fortschritlicher,auch wenn dei Koruption dort sicherlich nicht geringer ist als in Algerien.
Um auf den Punkt mit den Staaten mit Präsidialrepublik zurück zu kommen.rein theoretisch könnte man das auch einfach von den Usa oder Russland behaupten.Ausserdem ist die Usa wohl nicht so Demokratisch,wenn dort eine einzelne Person(der Präsident)entscheiden kann ob ein Gesetz gebilligt wird oder nicht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

> ch finds recht interesannt das muslime die leute verachten die attentate  begehen und auch selbst sagen das es so nicht geht,



Das findest du interessant? Klar haben Muslime genauso wenig bock auf die Antäter wie alle anderen Deutschen auch. Die haben mit den Islamisten überhaupt nichts gemeinsam..


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Usa wohl nicht so Demokratisch,wenn dort eine einzelne Person(der Präsident)entscheiden kann ob ein Gesetz gebilligt wird oder nicht.


 
Das ist nicht korrekt.
Der US Präsident, bzw. dessen Berater erstellen zwar ein Gesetz, es muss aber von den Abgeordneten gebilligt werden.
Das beste Beispiel war hier Clinton in den 90ern, der das Waffengesetz verschärfen wollte. Obwohl die Demokraten damals die Mehrheit hatten, wurde es von den Abgeordneten abgelehnt.


----------



## herethic (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich weiß nur das ein Präsident ein Veto-recht bei gesetzen hat.Ford hat ja 74 oder so gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nur das ein Präsident ein Veto-recht bei gesetzen hat.Ford hat ja 74 oder so gemacht.


 
ist ja auch klar, das Parlament kann ja auch ein Gesetz verfassen und der Präsident kann sein Veto Recht einsetzen, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass es das Gesetz dann nicht mehr gibt.
Es wird dann neu ausgearbeitet, also ein Kompromiss gefunden.

Ist ja auch bei uns so, wenn der Bundestag ein Gesetz will und der Bundesrat das ablehnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das lag ja daran, dass gottgläubige Europäer, die wegen ihres strengen Glaubens in Europa verfolgt und angegriffen wurden, nach Amerika auswanderten.



Die Gründe sind eigentlich egal - Fakt ist aber, dass sie trotz allem ausreichen, um die USA als "christlich" wahrzunehmen.



> Interessant ist ja auch die Frage nach arabischen Forscher, sei es Genetiker, Physiker odere Mathematiker.
> Wo arbeiten denn die wirklich guten?
> In Teheran, in Kairo, oder doch am MIT oder CalTech?



Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht ganz verstehe, was die Frage mit diesem Thema zu tun hat:
Die arbeiten da, wo ihnen das meiste Geld zur Verfügung gestellt wird. (und um die Folgefrage abzufangen: Sie kommen daher, wo ausreichend finanzierte Studienplätze und vor allem Doktorandenstellen gut zugänglich sind. Typisch ist somit: Studium&Doktor in Deutschland, danach Forschung für die USA)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und jetzt erzähl mal, welche demokratischen, freien Länder man in der arabischen Welt antrifft?



Formell betrachtet: Genauso viele, wie es dort Staaten gibt (wen genau du dazuzählst, musst du wissen), denn die Charta der UN (in der alle Mitglied sind) schreibt Menschenrechte und Rechtsstaatlichkeit und afaik auch demokratische Strukturen (zumindest die Beteiligung des Volkes an politischen Strukturen) vor. Betrachtet man die Außenpolitik der Bundesrepublik, lässt sich diese Aussage aufrechterhalten. (Schließlich würden wir ja nie aus z.B. wirtschaftlichen Gründen eine "freundschaftliche Beziehung" mit Staaten führen, die Frauen das Reiserecht abspricht und für gelebte Homosexualität die Todesstrafe ausspricht, oder?)

Praktisch betrachtet kann man die Sichtweise individuell sehr, sehr stark verzerren. Denn in jedem "freien" Land sind gewisse Dinge verboten und welche verboten sein sollten, dazu kann man durchaus eigene Vorstellungen entwickeln. Und ein eindeutiges Demokratieverständniss werden Bewohner eines Landes wohl auch nicht entwickeln, wenn z.B. auf eine sakularisierende Regierung am Einmarsch "demokratischer" Nationen scheitert und später ein "demokratischer Staat" eine parlamentarische Regierung stürzt und gegen eine Monarchie ersetzt.
Das die in der Region am häufigsten wahrgenommene westliche demokratische Macht es zudem als vollkommen normal ansieht, dass ihr höchster Funktionär von einer Minderheit gewählt werden kann und wird, dürfte das ganze auch nicht viel einfacher machen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck die mal Belarus an, oder die ehemaligen GUS Staaten am kaspischen Meer, das sind auch präsidale Republiken, aber faktisch sind das Diktaturen,



Das (ex-)Mutterland ist faktisch eine kapitalistische Oligarchie (und der "Westen" heißts gut und intensiviert seine Beziehungen. Lukaschenko sieht sich afaik auch nicht mit massiven internationalen Sanktionen konfrontiert), die lokale Politik verkauft seit Jahrzehnten unterdrückende Strukturen als "Demokratie".


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Gründe sind eigentlich egal - Fakt ist aber, dass sie trotz allem ausreichen, um die USA als "christlich" wahrzunehmen.


 
Absolut richtig, ich habe noch von keinen US Präsidenten gehört, der nicht öffentlich Gott als Leitfigur sieht.
Ohne die christlichen Rechte wird niemand in den USA Präsident. Darüber kann man erschüttert sein aber es lässt sich nicht umgehen.

Wenn man nach Deutschland guckt, dann gibts bei uns auch Parteien (sogar mit Regierungsbeteiligung), die das christliche in ihrem Namen haben.
Doch wie unterscheiden sich deren Vertreter von denen aus den USA?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht ganz verstehe, was die Frage mit diesem Thema zu tun hat:
> Die arbeiten da, wo ihnen das meiste Geld zur Verfügung gestellt wird. (und um die Folgefrage abzufangen: Sie kommen daher, wo ausreichend finanzierte Studienplätze und vor allem Doktorandenstellen gut zugänglich sind. Typisch ist somit: Studium&Doktor in Deutschland, danach Forschung für die USA)


 
Ich wollte damit aufgreifen, dass das Forschen in islamisch geprägten Ländern schwerer ist als in westlichen, oder teilst du meine Meinung nicht?
Denn zum Forschen braucht es auch die Möglichkeit, seine Ergebnisse mit anderen zu teilen, zu erörtern, sie frei veröffentlichen zu können, alles Punkte, die nun mal in einigen Ländern schwerer umsetzbar sind.

Würdest du eher in Nordkorea oder in Saudi Arabien studieren oder doch lieber hier in Deutschland?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Formell betrachtet: Genauso viele, wie es dort Staaten gibt (wen genau du dazuzählst, musst du wissen), denn die Charta der UN (in der alle Mitglied sind) schreibt Menschenrechte und Rechtsstaatlichkeit und afaik auch demokratische Strukturen (zumindest die Beteiligung des Volkes an politischen Strukturen) vor. Betrachtet man die Außenpolitik der Bundesrepublik, lässt sich diese Aussage aufrechterhalten. (Schließlich würden wir ja nie aus z.B. wirtschaftlichen Gründen eine "freundschaftliche Beziehung" mit Staaten führen, die Frauen das Reiserecht abspricht und für gelebte Homosexualität die Todesstrafe ausspricht, oder?)


 
Nun, die UN ist für mich gesehen zwar ein netter Zusammenschluss von Staaten, aber völlig ohne Rechtsbindung, letztendlich machen die Staaten, was sie wollen, egal ob vom Weltsicherheitsrat abgesegnet oder nicht (dieses Organ ist eh sehr merkwürdig).

Und wirtschaftliche Interessen sind immer höher gestellt als die Rechte der Menschen in dem Land, mit dem Handel getrieben wird.
Deutschland hat Israel auch schon Kriegsmaschinerie geliefert, auch in dem Wissen, dass sie gegen die palästinensische Bevölkerung eingesetzt werden kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Praktisch betrachtet kann man die Sichtweise individuell sehr, sehr stark verzerren. Denn in jedem "freien" Land sind gewisse Dinge verboten und welche verboten sein sollten, dazu kann man durchaus eigene Vorstellungen entwickeln.


 
Ich habe letztens einen Bundeswehr Offizier gesehen (OK in der Glotze), der sagte, dass wenn man afghanische Famlien besucht, man grundsätzlich mit den Männern reden muss, die Frauen sollten ignoriert werden. Wenn die Männer ihre Frauen mal schlagen sollten, muss das ebenfalls ignoriert werden, auch wenn man als deutscher Soldat natürlich anderer Auffassung ist, aber das Züchtigen ist in dem Land eine normale Maßnahme und allgemein anerkannt.

Jedes Land scheint also die Gesetze von Menschenrechten und Geschlechtergleichheit anders auszulegen.
Hier ist Aufklärung wichtig, man muss den Menschen klar machen, dass ihr Umgehen miteinander vielleicht nicht unbedingt zur Konfliktlösung beiträgt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ein eindeutiges Demokratieverständniss werden Bewohner eines Landes wohl auch nicht entwickeln, wenn z.B. auf eine sakularisierende Regierung am Einmarsch "demokratischer" Nationen scheitert und später ein "demokratischer Staat" eine parlamentarische Regierung stürzt und gegen eine Monarchie ersetzt.
> Das die in der Region am häufigsten wahrgenommene westliche demokratische Macht es zudem als vollkommen normal ansieht, dass ihr höchster Funktionär von einer Minderheit gewählt werden kann und wird, dürfte das ganze auch nicht viel einfacher machen.


 
Dass Demokratie nicht unbedingt die beste Staatsform ist, steht ja außer Frage, doch sie kann, im Gegensatz zur Diktatur, die Freiheit des Menschen und dessen Redefreiheit garantieren und das ist mir dann doch wichtiger als das Wahlverhalten der Bevölkerung oder die Tatsache, dass in Diktaturen angeblich der Diktator mit 98% der Stimmen in seinem Amt bestätigt wird.

Andererseits, was freien Wahlen bringen können, hat man anhand der Hamas sehen können. 

Wobei es mir sowieso völlig schleierhaft ist, wieso sich Menschen wegen des Glaubens die Köpfe einschlagen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das (ex-)Mutterland ist faktisch eine kapitalistische Oligarchie (und der "Westen" heißts gut und intensiviert seine Beziehungen. Lukaschenko sieht sich afaik auch nicht mit massiven internationalen Sanktionen konfrontiert), die lokale Politik verkauft seit Jahrzehnten unterdrückende Strukturen als "Demokratie".


 
Das Problem beim "Westen" ist ja, dass er demokratische Strukturen nur dort plazieren will/kann, die für ihn von Nutzen sind. Deutschland hat auch wirtschaftliche Kontakte mit Diktaturen, wenns um Geld verdienen oder Rohstoffe geht, dann kann die Demokratiebrille sehr dunkel werden.
Bedauerlich, aber leider hinnehmbar.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

> Formell betrachtet:


 kein weitere Kommentar..^^ nichts für ungut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

Das verstehe ich nicht?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

"formell betrachtet" sind die alle demokratisch..


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> "formell betrachtet" sind die alle demokratisch..


 
Achso, klar. Die DDR hieß ja auch Deutsche Demokratische Republik.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

Die waren super demokratisch und tollerant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

Bei der BRD hats für Demokratie im Text nicht mehr gelang.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit aufgreifen, dass das Forschen in islamisch geprägten Ländern schwerer ist als in westlichen, oder teilst du meine Meinung nicht?



Wie gesagt - aufgrund der finanziellen Mittel: Ja.
Sozialwissenschaftler sind in totalitären Regimen allgemein eingeschränkt.
Aber aufgrund der Religion, die du als Unterscheidungskriterium verwendest: Nur sehr eingeschränkt. In der Stammzellforschung und Gentechnik könnte es da Probleme geben, aber in was für Konflikte sollte ein Metallurge mit irgendwelchen Religionen geraten? Zumal gerade die Hochschulen regelmäßig die am wenigsten religiösen Einrichtungen in den Ländern sind. (Siehe die von Studenten initierten Proteste im Iran, siehe das -jetzt afaik von der Politik verbotene- Kopftuchverbot an türkischen Unis,...)



> Denn zum Forschen braucht es auch die Möglichkeit, seine Ergebnisse mit anderen zu teilen, zu erörtern, sie frei veröffentlichen zu können, alles Punkte, die nun mal in einigen Ländern schwerer umsetzbar sind.



Hätte ich noch nichts von gehört, dass es da Probleme gibt. (again: Wieso sollte es? Selbst der religiöseste Tyrann sollte es eher toll finden, wenn die wissenschaftlichen Leistungen seiner Elite international beeindrucken)



> Würdest du eher in Nordkorea oder in Saudi Arabien studieren oder doch lieber hier in Deutschland?



Ich würde von den drei genannten definitiv am liebsten in Deutschland leben, das hat aber erstmal nichts mit dem Studium zu tun. Bezüglich letzterem dürften die Bedingungen in Nord Korea schlecht sein (wie alles andere auch), in Saudi Arabien weiß ichs nicht. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da (das nötige Bargeld vorrausgesetzt - vergleiche USA) durchaus was lernen kann.
(aber wie gesagt: Das Land würde ich trotzdem nicht mögen)



> Und wirtschaftliche Interessen sind immer höher gestellt als die Rechte der Menschen in dem Land, mit dem Handel getrieben wird.
> Deutschland hat Israel auch schon Kriegsmaschinerie geliefert, auch in dem Wissen, dass sie gegen die palästinensische Bevölkerung eingesetzt werden kann.



Nicht nur "ge"liefert, sondern auch "liefert" und "geschenkt".



> Ich habe letztens einen Bundeswehr Offizier gesehen (OK in der Glotze), der sagte, dass wenn man afghanische Famlien besucht, man grundsätzlich mit den Männern reden muss, die Frauen sollten ignoriert werden. Wenn die Männer ihre Frauen mal schlagen sollten, muss das ebenfalls ignoriert werden, auch wenn man als deutscher Soldat natürlich anderer Auffassung ist, aber das Züchtigen ist in dem Land eine normale Maßnahme und allgemein anerkannt.



Islamisch davon ist:
Der Mann vertritt die Familie nach außen. (dafür hat die Frau bei familieninternen Dingen das Sagen. Eigentlich nicht viel anders, als in der klischeehaften deutschen Ehe, nur religiös zementiert  )
Das Züchtigung in vielen Ländern akzeptiert ist (und auch in Deutschland von vielen befürwortet wird, gerade gegenüber Minderjähigen) führe ich allgemein auf eine bedenklich offene und altmodische Einstellung gegenüber körperlicher Gewalt zurück. (wie sie im sehr traditionell geprägten Afghanistan zu erwarten ist)
Da würde ich jetzt von einem nicht-pazifistischen Evangelikalen auch nichts anderes erwarten, wenn die Frau aus der Reihe tanzt.



> Dass Demokratie nicht unbedingt die beste Staatsform ist, steht ja außer Frage, doch sie kann, im Gegensatz zur Diktatur, die Freiheit des Menschen und dessen Redefreiheit garantieren und das ist mir dann doch wichtiger als das Wahlverhalten der Bevölkerung oder die Tatsache, dass in Diktaturen angeblich der Diktator mit 98% der Stimmen in seinem Amt bestätigt wird.



Das wollte ich hier gar nicht diskturieren, mir ging es nur darum, dass jemand, der dem Westen gegenüber bereits kritisch eingestellt ist (z.B. weil er mal von ihm erobert und enteignet wurde, wobei die Mehrheit seiner Familie umkam - wie das in Ex-Kolonien ja durchaus keine Seltenheit ist), genug Anhaltspunkte findet, um die westliche Demokratie als ein verlogenes Gebilde wahrzunehmen, das seinen eigenen Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wird und in dem es der Bevölkerung letztlich schlechter geht als in seiner Vision eines perfekten islamischen Staates.
Ähnlich wie wir z.B. Anschläge ägyptischer Terroristen gegen Touristen an unserem Ideal eines offenen Deutschlands messen und nicht an brennenden Asylbewerberheimen. Und wenn z.B. die USA das offene Verhalten einiger Staaten gegenüber dem Iran kritisiert, dann ist die Menschenrechtssituation in Saudi Arabien sicherlich auch nicht der Anfang des Denkprozesses.

Aus solch fehlerhaften (durch Informationsmangel bzw. einseitige Quellen schnell verstärkten) Sichtweisen resultiert dann aber auch die Zielsetzung eines Individuums. Ein Westen, der sich als mordendes, alles vernichtendes unterdrückendes, jegliche Grundsätze der Ethik(=Religion in dem Fall) missachtendes, von geldgeilen Interessen gesteuertes Monstrum darstellen lässt ohne dass der geneigte Hassprediger irgend eine silbe erfinden/erlügen muss (geschicktes Weglassen reicht definitiv aus, um viele, viele Tage zu predigen), wird schlichtweg nicht als erstrebenswertes Vorbild wahrgenommen. Und jemand, der sich diesem teuflischen Etwas wiedersetzt (z.B. Ahmadinedschad), ist dann eben kein böser Diktator, sondern das letzte Bollwerk und Leute wie bin Laden sind Helden, denen man das Überleben der eigenen (="richtigen") Weltanschauung zu verdanken hat.



> Wobei es mir sowieso völlig schleierhaft ist, wieso sich Menschen wegen des Glaubens die Köpfe einschlagen.



Mir auch. Aber vermutlich ist der eine Grund so gut wie der andere, um andere Menschen dazu zu motivieren, sich gegenseitig die Köpfer einzuschlagen. Wieso sie überhaupt bereit dazu sind, ist ein weiteres, global zu beobachtendes Mysterium. Definitiv leichter zu erklären wäre, warum es immer jemanden gibt, der dieses Potential für seine Machtinteressen nutzen möchte.


----------



## herethic (9. Juni 2010)

Ganz erlich:Ich denke Christentum und Islam sind zwei unterschiedlichen Welten/Zeitperioden.

Im 30-Jährigen Krieg haben sich Katholigen und Protestanten die Köpfe eingeschlagen,heute machen es die Suniten/Schiiten.

Um 800 haben die Muslime die Welt geownded,heute macht es dass Christentum.

Die Christliche Welt ist heute größtenteils Atheistisch/zu faul um in die Kirche zu gehen,ich wette das in X00-Jahren das gleiche mit dem Islam passiert(sobald sie reicher sind)

Die Herrscher in Europa waren "von Gott ausgewählt" (~800-1918)jetzt sind es die Herrscher im Islam.



Das ist ein Konflikt eigentlich schon vorprogrammiert wie es ihn seit 600 schon gibt.


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

Man sollte bitte hier Unterscheiden zwischen KULTUR und RELIGION, wobei die Religion auch in FANATISMUS MUTIERT.

Das Christentum ist keine kultur genau so wie auch der Islam keine kultur ist sondern religiöse orientierungen / glauben und hier scheiden sich die gemüter auf ebene der INTOLERANZ auf grund des fanatismus.


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2010)

Lassen wir doch einfach mal die sprechen, die es wissen muessen:

Klick!

Ist uebrigens einen Steinwurf von unserem Firmengelaende entfernt. Ich kann also vorsorglich und aus erster Hand all denen, die nun antworten werden "Das ist doch alles heillos uebertrieben" versichern: es passt wie der sprichwoertliche Arsch auf den Eimer.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Juli 2010)

Aus dem Minarett-Thread:


JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir die Dokumentation mal angeschaut? Anscheinend nicht..



Habe ich. Ebenso die Beiträge dazu in der Bild und anderen Medien reingezogen. 
Wenn du mir jetzt erzählst, was für dich die Ursache des Dargestellten bildet, wie man dem begegnen kann und wie ich dir dabei helfen kann, wären wir einen Schritt weiter.
Aber bitte, nicht wieder mit der überzogenen Erwartung daran gehen, dass ich deine Einschätzung teile und deine Maßnahmen gut heiße.



JePe schrieb:


> Ein voellig verfehlte oder nicht stattfindende Integrationspolitik erklaert das irgendwie nicht?



Doch, in meinen Augen durchaus. Zumindest in Zusammenhang mit der wirtschaftlichen Ausrichtung der Gesellschaft und den historisch gewachsenen Entwicklungen der aufeinander prallenden Kulturen.


----------

